# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پاتوق معتادان شیمی

## UNI7ED

چی آزاده؟ :Yahoo (4):    بحث ، سوال ، نکته ، هر چی درباره شیمی ... شما سوالی حل کردی حال کردی ؟ میزاری بقیه هم حل کنن و حال ! 

سوال داری بپرس ! تا حد ممکن کمک خواهی شد 

هایلایت داری نکته ای چیزی شر (share)  کن دیگران هم استفاده کنن 

سوال درباره منبع داری بپرس 

نمونه سوال میخوای بپرس ببین کی داره 

امروز ی چی خوندی نفهمیدی ، بیا راه حل بگیر 

اینجا پاتوق معتادان شیمی chem junkies zone خواهد بود پس اگه شیمی دوست ندارید نمونید بوخوری میشین  :Yahoo (4): 

اسپم اینجا هر چی غیر شیمی بحث بشه 

"مثل کلر باشین تطهیر کننده و همچنین کشنده "

enjoy

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
خدا خیرتان بده،تو فکر همچین تاپیکی بودم و این خیلی خوبه یه همچین جایی باشه که فقط به شیمی تعلق داشته باشه...
اگر خدا بخواد منم تا حد توانم کمک می کنم به بچه ها...
اینطور که داداش نوشتی آخرش باید کارتن خواب بشیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

_اقا یه راه درست درمون برای حرفه ای شدن تو ساختار لوییس نیست به جز حفظ کردن ساختارا؟
من هرچی میکشم میرم تا یه جور دیگه باید خط هارو وصل کنی
یعنی همین لوییس باعث شد شیمی قلمچی برای این ازمون نخونم
کلا بهم ریختم سر همین_

----------


## mlt

_بعد یه سوال اینکه ساختار لوییس چه قسمتایی به جز عدد اکسایش کاربرد داره؟_

----------


## UNI7ED

> سلام
> خدا خیرتان بده،تو فکر همچین تاپیکی بودم و این خیلی خوبه یه همچین جایی باشه که فقط به شیمی تعلق داشته باشه...
> اگر خدا بخواد منم تا حد توانم کمک می کنم به بچه ها...
> اینطور که داداش نوشتی آخرش باید کارتن خواب بشیم


خیلی تو فکرش بودم واقعا نیاز بود  :Yahoo (4): 

لطف میکنی داداش 

انشالله که نمیشیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

> _اقا یه راه درست درمون برای حرفه ای شدن تو ساختار لوییس نیست به جز حفظ کردن ساختارا؟
> من هرچی میکشم میرم تا یه جور دیگه باید خط هارو وصل کنی
> یعنی همین لوییس باعث شد شیمی قلمچی برای این ازمون نخونم
> کلا بهم ریختم سر همین_


بهمن بازرگان داشته باشی بیشتر تاکیدش رو حفظه 
ولی نشر الگو که علی فرزاد تبار نوشته بود بیشتر قائده ای کار کرده پیشنهاد میکنم ی نگاه کنیش

----------


## UNI7ED

> _بعد یه سوال اینکه ساختار لوییس چه قسمتایی به جز عدد اکسایش کاربرد داره؟_


کل فصل چهارم و عدد اکسایش روی ساختار لوئیس تاکید دارن ولی کنکور های اخیر که چنتا درسته چنتا غلط هیچی رو نمیتونی حذف کنی و نبایدم حذف شه 

من که فرزاد تبار رو خوندم با بیسی که از بهمن بازگان داشتم کارم راه افتاد حالا دوستانی که فیلم خوب میشناسن درباره لوییس لطفا معرفی کنن

----------


## A.H.D

> _اقا یه راه درست درمون برای حرفه ای شدن تو ساختار لوییس نیست به جز حفظ کردن ساختارا؟
> من هرچی میکشم میرم تا یه جور دیگه باید خط هارو وصل کنی
> یعنی همین لوییس باعث شد شیمی قلمچی برای این ازمون نخونم
> کلا بهم ریختم سر همین_


سلام
نکته اول اینکه باید شما بتوانید تعداد الکترون های ظرفیت را بلد باشید.
و اینکه تشخیص بدهید کدام اتم،اتم مرکزی به حساب میاد...
برای تشخیص اتم مرکزی هم اینطور بگم :
1-هیدروژن هیچ وقت اتم مرکزی نیست.
2-اغلب تعداد آن کمتر از اتم عناصر دیگر است.
3-در صورت رعایت نکات بالا،در صورتی که اتم های عناصر برابر بود،آن که الکترونگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
مثال در گوگرد دی اکسید:گوگرد اتم کمتر و الکترو نگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
در آب،طبق شرط اول اکسیژن اتم مرکزی است.
و اینکه بتونی تعداد الکترون های ظرفیتی را دور اتم مرکزی رسم کنی...
این گام اول،اگر مشکلی نبود،روش ها را یکی یکی بفرستم...

----------


## mlt

_من نظام جدیدم اگه میتونی از اون صفحات عکس بگیر من ندارم




 نوشته اصلی توسط UNI7ED


بهمن بازرگان داشته باشی بیشتر تاکیدش رو حفظه 
ولی نشر الگو که علی فرزاد تبار نوشته بود بیشتر قائده ای کار کرده پیشنهاد میکنم ی نگاه کنیش


_

----------


## mlt

_لایه ظرفیتا حفظم
خیلی سبز گفت اتم سمت چپ(شایدم راست)اتم مرکزی هست به جز چندتا استثنا
حالا اون استثناها چندتاست؟میشه اونا حفظ کنی دیگه راحت شی؟




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.D


سلام
نکته اول اینکه باید شما بتوانید تعداد الکترون های ظرفیت را بلد باشید.
و اینکه تشخیص بدهید کدام اتم،اتم مرکزی به حساب میاد...
برای تشخیص اتم مرکزی هم اینطور بگم :
1-هیدروژن هیچ وقت اتم مرکزی نیست.
2-اغلب تعداد آن کمتر از اتم عناصر دیگر است.
3-در صورت رعایت نکات بالا،در صورتی که اتم های عناصر برابر بود،آن که الکترونگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
مثال در گوگرد دی اکسید:گوگرد اتم کمتر و الکترو نگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
در آب،طبق شرط اول اکسیژن اتم مرکزی است.
و اینکه بتونی تعداد الکترون های ظرفیتی را دور اتم مرکزی رسم کنی...
این گام اول،اگر مشکلی نبود،روش ها را یکی یکی بفرستم...


_

----------


## mlt

_داداش من نظام جدیدم اصلا نمیدونم الکترونگاتیوی چیه




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.D


سلام
نکته اول اینکه باید شما بتوانید تعداد الکترون های ظرفیت را بلد باشید.
و اینکه تشخیص بدهید کدام اتم،اتم مرکزی به حساب میاد...
برای تشخیص اتم مرکزی هم اینطور بگم :
1-هیدروژن هیچ وقت اتم مرکزی نیست.
2-اغلب تعداد آن کمتر از اتم عناصر دیگر است.
3-در صورت رعایت نکات بالا،در صورتی که اتم های عناصر برابر بود،آن که الکترونگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
مثال در گوگرد دی اکسید:گوگرد اتم کمتر و الکترو نگاتیوی کمتر دارد.
در آب،طبق شرط اول اکسیژن اتم مرکزی است.
و اینکه بتونی تعداد الکترون های ظرفیتی را دور اتم مرکزی رسم کنی...
این گام اول،اگر مشکلی نبود،روش ها را یکی یکی بفرستم...


_

----------


## UNI7ED

> _من نظام جدیدم اگه میتونی از اون صفحات عکس بگیر من ندارم_


لینک : loois

پ.ن : بحث حلال و حرومی ... ما ی قسمت کوچیک از کتاب رو گذاشتیم مثل کتابفروشی ها ک نمونه میزارن و این در جهت بهتر دیده شدن اثر مولف خواهد بود

----------


## UNI7ED

> _داداش من نظام جدیدم اصلا نمیدونم الکترونگاتیوی چیه_


الکترونگاتیوی به تمایل یک اتم درگیر پیوند به کشیدن الکترون طرف مقابل داره بازه عددی داره ماکسیمم فلوئور 4 و مینیمم سزیم با 7/. است که بر اساس اختلاف این الکترو نگاتیوی خاصیت یونی و کوالانسی پیوند ها تعریف میشه

----------


## UNI7ED

سه عنصر خالی تو جدول مندلیف 44 (اسکاندیم امروزی ) 68 ( گالیم امروزی ) 72 ( ژرمانیوم امروزی ) به ترتیب به گروه 3 ( رومی ) - 3 ( رومی ) - 4 ( رومی ) و ردیف های 4 - 5- 5 جدول اون زمان مندلیف قرار داشتند 

#نظام-ـقدیم

----------


## mlt

_ببخشید من جوابتو نمیدم 
هرکاری میکنم فایل باز نمیشه




 نوشته اصلی توسط UNI7ED


لینک : loois

پ.ن : بحث حلال و حرومی ... ما ی قسمت کوچیک از کتاب رو گذاشتیم مثل کتابفروشی ها ک نمونه میزارن و این در جهت بهتر دیده شدن اثر مولف خواهد بود


_

----------


## A.H.D

> _لایه ظرفیتا حفظم
> خیلی سبز گفت اتم سمت چپ(شایدم راست)اتم مرکزی هست به جز چندتا استثنا
> حالا اون استثناها چندتاست؟میشه اونا حفظ کنی دیگه راحت شی؟_


استثنا که زیاد داره طبق این گفته
اما شرط سوم:الکترو نگاتیوی را تعریف کردن داداشمون
اما اینجا چند تا نکته ساده بگم درموردش:
بیشترین مربوط به فلوئور بعد اکسیژن بعد نیتروژن بعد کلر
یعنی میشه گفتfoncl,فون سی ال...
درجدول تناوبی،الکترو نگاتیوی از چپ به راست زیاد یعنی از فلزات به فلزات زیاد،از بالا به پایین در گروه کاهش می یابد
پس مثلا الکترو نگاتیوی فلوئور از کربن بیشتره(در یک تناوب)
و الکترو نگاتیوی گوگرد از اکسیژن کمتره(در یک گروه)
پس در مثال گوگرد دی اکسید،گوگرد هم تعداد کمتر و هم الکترونگاتیوی کمتر دارد پس اتم مرکزیه...
اما اگر نمیخوای یاد بگیری،طبق گفته کتابت در دسته پی یعنی از گروه 13 تا 18 البته به جز فلزات این گروه ها،به شرط رعایت شروطی که بالا گفتم
هر چه سمت چپ باشه و پایین تر شانس بیشتری داره تا اتم مرکزی باشه....
البته بازم بگم این همیشه صدق نمی کنه مثلا فلزات این گروه ها را حساب نکن

----------


## UNI7ED

> _ببخشید من جوابتو نمیدم 
> هرکاری میکنم فایل باز نمیشه_


فایل زیپه و فرمتش rar  رو لپتاپ باشی مشکلی نداره ولی با گوشی باید نرم افزار باز کننده فایل رار داشته باشی

----------


## reza2018

> _اقا یه راه درست درمون برای حرفه ای شدن تو ساختار لوییس نیست به جز حفظ کردن ساختارا؟
> من هرچی میکشم میرم تا یه جور دیگه باید خط هارو وصل کنی
> یعنی همین لوییس باعث شد شیمی قلمچی برای این ازمون نخونم
> کلا بهم ریختم سر همین_


چند راه برای رسم ساختار ها وجود داره ولی بهترینش همونی هست که مبتکران گفته...
با حفظ کردن که نمیشه،اول روش علمی رسم ساختار هارو یاد بگیر،بعد تمرین کن..بعد از مدتی حرفه ای میشی(مثلا موقع رسم خودت میفهمی چه زمانی به اکسیژن پیوند داتیو وصل میشه چه زمانی دوگانه وصل میشه)

----------


## spring__girl

سلام :Yahoo (21): عاغا من اينجوري كه معلومه با شيمي دارم مشكل پيدا ميكنم :Yahoo (21): حتي مفاهيم و مخصوصا مسائل :Yahoo (21): مخصوصا و مخصوصا مسائل سينتيك :Yahoo (21): و مخصوصا مخصوصا مخصوصا مرتبه واكنش ها :Yahoo (21):  يه راهي جلوم بذارين حداقل ببينم دارم ياد ميگيرم ضد حال نخورم :Yahoo (12): 
فك كنين ميخوام از 0 شروع كنم.البته تو كنكور 35 درصد زدم ولي برا من با 0 فرقي نداره :Yahoo (2): پس لطفا راهنمايي كنين

----------


## mlt

_دستت درد نکنه
حالا که میبینم اگه حفظ کنم راحتره
میگم تو همش شیمی میخونی؟انگار اطلاعاتت خوبه




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.D


استثنا که زیاد داره طبق این گفته
اما شرط سوم:الکترو نگاتیوی را تعریف کردن داداشمون
اما اینجا چند تا نکته ساده بگم درموردش:
بیشترین مربوط به فلوئور بعد اکسیژن بعد نیتروژن بعد کلر
یعنی میشه گفتfoncl,فون سی ال...
درجدول تناوبی،الکترو نگاتیوی از چپ به راست زیاد یعنی از فلزات به فلزات زیاد،از بالا به پایین در گروه کاهش می یابد
پس مثلا الکترو نگاتیوی فلوئور از کربن بیشتره(در یک تناوب)
و الکترو نگاتیوی گوگرد از اکسیژن کمتره(در یک گروه)
پس در مثال گوگرد دی اکسید،گوگرد هم تعداد کمتر و هم الکترونگاتیوی کمتر دارد پس اتم مرکزیه...
اما اگر نمیخوای یاد بگیری،طبق گفته کتابت در دسته پی یعنی از گروه 13 تا 18 البته به جز فلزات این گروه ها،به شرط رعایت شروطی که بالا گفتم
هر چه سمت چپ باشه و پایین تر شانس بیشتری داره تا اتم مرکزی باشه....
البته بازم بگم این همیشه صدق نمی کنه مثلا فلزات این گروه ها را حساب نکن


_

----------


## mlt

_با لپ تاپ 
بیا خصوصی




 نوشته اصلی توسط UNI7ED


فایل زیپه و فرمتش rar  رو لپتاپ باشی مشکلی نداره ولی با گوشی باید نرم افزار باز کننده فایل رار داشته باشی


_

----------


## UNI7ED

> سلامعاغا من اينجوري كه معلومه با شيمي دارم مشكل پيدا ميكنمحتي مفاهيم و مخصوصا مسائلمخصوصا و مخصوصا مسائل سينتيكو مخصوصا مخصوصا مخصوصا مرتبه واكنش ها يه راهي جلوم بذارين حداقل ببينم دارم ياد ميگيرم ضد حال نخورم
> فك كنين ميخوام از 0 شروع كنم.البته تو كنكور 35 درصد زدم ولي برا من با 0 فرقي ندارهپس لطفا راهنمايي كنين


اگر نظام قدیم هستید ...فکر کنم منبعتون رو سخت شروع کردید به نظرم تو سینتیک پایه تون رو با کتابای مبتکران یا خیلی سبز (هر کدوم راحت تر بودید )  قوی کنید یعد برید سراغ ایکیو (اموزشی ن سنجشی )  و در اخر هم برا سنجش موج ازمون بزنید

----------


## spring__girl

> اگر نظام قدیم هستید ...فکر کنم منبعتون رو سخت شروع کردید به نظرم تو سینتیک پایه تون رو با کتابای مبتکران یا خیلی سبز (هر کدوم راحت تر بودید )  قوی کنید یعد برید سراغ ایکیو (اموزشی ن سنجشی )  و در اخر هم برا سنجش موج ازمون بزنید


بله نظام قديمم.خب يني تو همه مباحث اين كارو بكنم؟ميدونين من چند ساله دبيرستانو نيس يه كلمه نخوندم ،از پارسال افتادم به تكاپو :Yahoo (12):  سردرگمم مخصوصا شيمي كه ميدونم ميتونم خوب ياد بگيرم.فقط اينكه مثلا اسيد و باز پارسال يادمه باز كردم 60 تا درسنامه داشت كه من اكثرا سردرنياوردم و يجورايي كنار گذاشتم.اونايي كه سردرنميارم چيكار كنم؟
ميخوام كلاس برم

----------


## UNI7ED

> بله نظام قديمم.خب يني تو همه مباحث اين كارو بكنم؟ميدونين من چند ساله دبيرستانو نيس يه كلمه نخوندم ،از پارسال افتادم به تكاپو سردرگمم مخصوصا شيمي كه ميدونم ميتونم خوب ياد بگيرم.فقط اينكه مثلا اسيد و باز پارسال يادمه باز كردم 60 تا درسنامه داشت كه من اكثرا سردرنياوردم و يجورايي كنار گذاشتم.اونايي كه سردرنميارم چيكار كنم؟
> ميخوام كلاس برم


خب شما با ویدیو های اقاجانی توی سایت الا ( رایگان هست )  شروع کنید بعدش همون روشی که گفتم ...اگرم از استایل اقاجانی خوشتون نیومد دبیران دیگری هم هستند تو آلا که کمکتون میکنه و مطمئن باشید شیمی پایستگی تلاشه ( مثل پایستگی جرم )  واکنش دهنده تلاش و راه درست باشه فراوردش بدون کم و کاست موفقیت و درصد بالا تو شیمی هست پس به شیمی عشق بورزید  :Yahoo (1):  و تلاش کنید

----------


## spring__girl

> خب شما با ویدیو های اقاجانی توی سایت الا ( رایگان هست )  شروع کنید بعدش همون روشی که گفتم ...اگرم از استایل اقاجانی خوشتون نیومد دبیران دیگری هم هستند تو آلا که کمکتون میکنه و مطمئن باشید شیمی پایستگی تلاشه ( مثل پایستگی جرم )  واکنش دهنده تلاش و راه درست باشه فراوردش بدون کم و کاست موفقیت و درصد بالا تو شیمی هست پس به شیمی عشق بورزید  و تلاش کنید


خيلي ممنون.من سال 96 يه استادي داشتم كه منو عاشق شيمي كرد از بس خوب تدريس ميكرد.حيف كه من قدر ندونستم و نخوندم و به كل يادم رفت و بعد كه خواستم بخونم بلد نشدم و زده شدم.ولي عشق چيزي نيست كه از بين بره :Yahoo (105): 
بازم ممنون از راهنماييتون

----------


## Phenotype_2

پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات و سدیم هیدروژن کربنات اسیدین یا بازی؟ چرا؟

----------


## UNI7ED

> پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات و سدیم هیدروژن کربنات اسیدین یا بازی؟ چرا؟


هر دوشون نمک با خاصیت بازی اند چرا که برای مثال پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات رو اگه تفکیک کنیم از H3po4 (اسید ضعیف ) و KoH (باز قوی ) تشکیل شده اند که در اون Kb بیشتر از Ka میشه که در کل ph محلول بالاتر از 7 میره و خاصیت بازی داره برای سدیم هیدروژن کربنات هم به همین منوال

----------


## Phenotype_2

> هر دوشون نمک با خاصیت بازی اند چرا که برای مثال پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات رو اگه تفکیک کنیم از H3po4 (اسید ضعیف ) و KoH (باز قوی ) تشکیل شده اند که در اون Kb بیشتر از Ka میشه که در کل ph محلول بالاتر از 7 میره و خاصیت بازی داره برای سدیم هیدروژن کربنات هم به همین منوال


فسفریک اسید ی اسید سه پروتونیه. در پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات تنها یکی از پروتون ها خنثی شده. من با ترکیبش کار کردم. میدونم و دیدم ک اسیدیه.

----------


## UNI7ED

> فسفریک اسید ی اسید سه پروتونیه. در پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات تنها یکی از پروتون ها خنثی شده. من با ترکیبش کار کردم. میدونم و دیدم ک اسیدیه.


میشه دلیل علمی که ( علمی کنکوری !  :Yahoo (4):  ) دارید رو بگین ؟
چون دلیل من اینه 
  KH2po4 + H2o >oh + k+ H3po4 
پتاسیم ابکافت نمیشه چون کاتیون باز قوی هست و دی هیدروژن فسفات ابکافت میشه که حاصلش فسفریک اسید و یون هیدروکسید بوجود میاره که یون هیدروکسید محلول را قلیایی میکنه

----------


## A.H.D

> _دستت درد نکنه
> حالا که میبینم اگه حفظ کنم راحتره
> میگم تو همش شیمی میخونی؟انگار اطلاعاتت خوبه_


خواهش می کنم ، از سر علاقه و نیاز بودن برای آزمون هایی که شرکت کردیم،شیمی را بیشتر می خوندم

----------


## payam_95

سلام ی سوال داشتم نظام قدیمم توی مبتکران در رابطه با شعاع اتم نوشته ک کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هیدروژن هستش ..ولی توی موج ازمون نوشته کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هلیوم هستش ؟ چ کنم دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...

----------


## payam_95

یه سوال دیگه توی ای کیو شیمی سوال ۳۱۳ (چاپ ۹۶ ) نوشته ک عنصر های a وxوy سه عنصر منوالی جدول هستند و هرسه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند  و الباقی سوال.... بعدش تو پاسخنامه این سه تا عنصر متوالیو نیتروژن و اکسیژن و فلوئور معرفی کرده : 
سه عنصر نیتروژن ، اکسیژن ، فلوئور در جدول تناوبی پشت سر هم قرار دارند و در طبیعت به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند ؟! 
فلوئور مگه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی ازاد یافت میشه؟

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط payam_95


یه سوال دیگه توی ای کیو شیمی سوال ۳۱۳ (چاپ ۹۶ ) نوشته ک عنصر های a وxوy سه عنصر منوالی جدول هستند و هرسه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند ������ و الباقی سوال.... بعدش تو پاسخنامه این سه تا عنصر متوالیو نیتروژن و اکسیژن و فلوئور معرفی کرده : 
سه عنصر نیتروژن ، اکسیژن ، فلوئور در جدول تناوبی پشت سر هم قرار دارند و در طبیعت به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند ؟!������ 
فلوئور مگه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی ازاد یافت میشه؟


آره همه عناصر گروه 17 به صورت X2 وجود دارن
F2  Cl2  Br2. I2*

----------


## payam_95

توی مبتکران نوشته ک :
ب طور کلی عنصر های گروه ۱،۲،۱۷ و نیز گاز هیدروژن و فلز الومینیم در طبیعت ب حالت ازاد یافت نمیشوند 
هالوژن ها واکنش پذیری زیادی دارند و در طبیعت ب  ازاد یافت نمیشوند ب عنوان مثال Cl2 در طبیعت یافت نمیشود ولی ترکیب های ان مانند NaCl  یافت میشود  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 



> *
> 
> آره همه عناصر گروه 17 به صورت X2 وجود دارن
> F2  Cl2  Br2. I2*

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام ی سوال داشتم نظام قدیمم توی مبتکران در رابطه با شعاع اتم نوشته ک کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هیدروژن هستش ..ولی توی موج ازمون نوشته کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هلیوم هستش ؟ چ کنم دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...


سلام
هیدروژن طبق کتاب درسی و در سطح کنکور کوچکترین شعاع را داره،در همین حد دیگر کافیست...
اما برای اطلاعات عمومی،کتاب اولا در بحث شعاع اتمی به گازهای نجیب اشاره نکرده و این توی کنکور نمیاد چون هیدروژن طبق شکل کتاب کوچکترین شعاع را دارد اما این را بدون که شعاع هلیم با حدود سی پیکومتر کمترین شعاع اتمی است...

----------


## A.H.D

> یه سوال دیگه توی ای کیو شیمی سوال ۳۱۳ (چاپ ۹۶ ) نوشته ک عنصر های a وxوy سه عنصر منوالی جدول هستند و هرسه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند ������ و الباقی سوال.... بعدش تو پاسخنامه این سه تا عنصر متوالیو نیتروژن و اکسیژن و فلوئور معرفی کرده : 
> سه عنصر نیتروژن ، اکسیژن ، فلوئور در جدول تناوبی پشت سر هم قرار دارند و در طبیعت به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی گازی یافت میشوند ؟!������ 
> فلوئور مگه به صورت مولکول های دو اتمی ازاد یافت میشه؟


خب پر واضح است که فقط گروه 15و16و17است
زیرا گاز نجیب تک اتمی است،فلزات هم که کنار می روند،گروه 13و 14هم که دو اتمی نیستند
اما این درسته به نظر من که اینا دو اتمی هستند هر چند ممکنه مقدار آن ها کم باشه و سریع وارد واکنش بشن...
به هرحال سوالات آیکیو را نباید زیاد حساسیت نشان داد و این تجربه شخصی بنده است

----------


## UNI7ED

> توی مبتکران نوشته ک :
> ب طور کلی عنصر های گروه ۱،۲،۱۷ و نیز گاز هیدروژن و فلز الومینیم در طبیعت ب حالت ازاد یافت نمیشوند 
> هالوژن ها واکنش پذیری زیادی دارند و در طبیعت ب  ازاد یافت نمیشوند ب عنوان مثال Cl2 در طبیعت یافت نمیشود ولی ترکیب های ان مانند NaCl  یافت میشود


ماهیت کلر یک مولکول دو اتمی است مثل ماهیت هلیوم که مولکول گازی تک اتمی داره ... ولی چون واکنش پذیری کلر زیاده در طبیعت ، مولکول دو اتمی اش وارد واکنش میشود و ترکیب هایی ازش بوجود میاد . ولی داریم مولکول دو اتمی مثل گاز نیتروژن چون واکنش پذیری اش کمه ( بخاطر پیوند سه گانه ) چ در طبیعت چ ماهیتا مولکول دو اتمی میمونه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> میشه دلیل علمی که ( علمی کنکوری !  ) دارید رو بگین ؟
> چون دلیل من اینه 
>   kh2po4 + h2o >oh + k+ h3po4 
> پتاسیم ابکافت نمیشه چون کاتیون باز قوی هست و دی هیدروژن فسفات ابکافت میشه که حاصلش فسفریک اسید و یون هیدروکسید بوجود میاره که یون هیدروکسید محلول را قلیایی میکنه


h2po4 + h2o <=> hpo4 + h3o
hpo4 + h2o <=> po4 + h3o

----------


## UNI7ED

> h2po4 + h2o <=> hpo4 + h3o
> hpo4 + h2o <=> po4 + h3o


دوستان هم نظرشون رو بگن

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام ی سوال داشتم نظام قدیمم توی مبتکران در رابطه با شعاع اتم نوشته ک کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هیدروژن هستش ..ولی توی موج ازمون نوشته کوچکترین شعاع اتم برای هلیوم هستش ؟ چ کنم دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...


اتم ها هسته هلو نیستن ک متر بزنی طول شعاعشونو بگیری. اصلا کروی هم نیستن. کتاب درسی بر شعاع کوالانسی(نصف طول پیوند کولانسی) تاکید داره و هلیم اصلا پیوند کوالانسی تشکیل نمیده و نمیشه بهش شعاع کوالانسی نسبت داد. ولی با وجود اینکه همه ی شعاع های اتمی تعریف شده تقریبی و نسبی هستن، میشه از روی روند کاهش شعاع کوالانسی در عناصر اصلی ی دوره پذیرفت ک شعاع اتم هلیم از هیدروژن کمتره.

ب نظرم وقتی صحبت از شعاع های کوالانسیه، صحبت از اتم های غیر از گاز نجیبه. در این صورت اینکه اتم هیدروژن کوتاهترین شعاع کوالانسی رو داره چندان نادرست ب چشم نمیاد.

----------


## payam_95

> اتم ها هسته هلو نیستن ک متر بزنی طول شعاعشونو بگیری. اصلا کروی هم نیستن. کتاب درسی بر شعاع کوالانسی(نصف طول پیوند کولانسی) تاکید داره و هلیم اصلا پیوند کوالانسی تشکیل نمیده و نمیشه بهش شعاع کوالانسی نسبت داد. ولی با وجود اینکه همه ی شعاع های اتمی تعریف شده تقریبی و نسبی هستن، میشه از روی روند کاهش شعاع کوالانسی در عناصر اصلی ی دوره پذیرفت ک شعاع اتم هلیم از هیدروژن کمتره.
> 
> ب نظرم وقتی صحبت از شعاع های کوالانسیه، صحبت از اتم های غیر از گاز نجیبه. در این صورت اینکه اتم هیدروژن کوتاهترین شعاع کوالانسی رو داره چندان نادرست ب چشم نمیاد.


هسته هلو رو خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (20): : :Yahoo (20): 
خوب گروه یک و دو هم ک پیوند فلزی دارن ، نمیشه شعاع کووالانسی نسبت داد...
خلاصه ک فک کنم همون در محدوده ی کتاب بهتره کوتاهترین شعاع رو همون شعاع هیدروژن در نظر بگیریم  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## payam_95

در ضمن توی قسمت ضمیمه ی مبتکران چاپ ۹۶ جناب بازرگان سوال ۵ (سراسری خارج ۹۵ تجربی ) رو اشتباه حل کردن حواستون باشه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> هسته هلو رو خوب اومدی :
> خوب گروه یک و دو هم ک پیوند فلزی دارن ، نمیشه شعاع کووالانسی نسبت داد...
> خلاصه ک فک کنم همون در محدوده ی کتاب بهتره کوتاهترین شعاع رو همون شعاع هیدروژن در نظر بگیریم


واسه همینه میگیم شعاع های اتمی داده های تقریبی هستن. گروه 1 و 2 درسته پیوند فلزی دارن اما تو واکنش های شیمای(معمولا) پیوند الکترووالانسی تشکیل میدن ن فلزی.

میشه ب اتم عناصر گروه 1 و 2 شعاع کوالانسی نسبت داد. مثلا شعاع کوالانسی پتاسیم رو میشه از کم کردن شعاع کولانسی کلر (ک از تحلیل گاز دی کلر بدست میاد) از طول پیوند پتاسیم کلراید بدست اورد. مشکلی ک گازهای نجیب دارن مث اتم عناصر گروه 1 و 2 نیست. یقین دارم میدونی شمار ترکیبات گازهای نجیب خیلی کمه. ب ویژه سبکترهاشون ترکیب تشکیل نمیدن. گازهای نجیب شیمی چندانی ندارن.

ب نظرم اگه شعاع :"کوالانسی" پرسیده بشه میشه مطمین بود ک صحبت از اتم گازهای نجیب نیست.

----------


## payam_95

> واسه همینه میگیم شعاع های اتمی داده های تقریبی هستن. گروه 1 و 2 درسته پیوند فلزی دارن اما تو واکنش های شیمای(معمولا) پیوند الکترووالانسی تشکیل میدن ن فلزی.
> 
> میشه ب اتم عناصر گروه 1 و 2 شعاع کوالانسی نسبت داد. مثلا شعاع کوالانسی پتاسیم رو میشه از کم کردن شعاع کولانسی کلر (ک از تحلیل گاز دی کلر بدست میاد) از طول پیوند پتاسیم کلراید بدست اورد. مشکلی ک گازهای نجیب دارن مث اتم عناصر گروه 1 و 2 نیست. یقین دارم میدونی شمار ترکیبات گازهای نجیب خیلی کمه. ب ویژه سبکترهاشون ترکیب تشکیل نمیدن. گازهای نجیب شیمی چندانی ندارن.
> 
> ب نظرم اگه شعاع :"کوالانسی" پرسیده بشه میشه مطمین بود ک صحبت از اتم گازهای نجیب نیست.


ممنون بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی توضیحاتت عالی بود  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Phenotype_2

اگه تونستین ساختار لویس kh2po4 رو رسم کنین و بگین فرمول شیمایی ونام کدوم ترکیبات بر خلاف فرمول نویسی و نام گزاریه رایج ترکیبات کولانسیه.

----------


## payam_95

> اگه تونستین ساختار لویس kh2po4 رو رسم کنین و بگین فرمول شیمایی ونام کدوم ترکیبات بر خلاف فرمول نویسی و نام گزاریه رایج ترکیبات کولانسیه.


 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 


از کی تا حالا پتاسیم پیوند کولانسی تشکیل میده؟ بگو پتاسیمی ک بعد از واکنش دو الکترون تو لایه ظرفیتش داره چ رنگیه؟ بقیه پیوند ها درستن.  ی فکر ب حال پتاسیم بکن، اونجوری درست نیست. الکترون هاشم بزار. ی جوری ک 8 تایی شدنش رو روشن ببینیم.

----------


## payam_95

> از کی تا حالا پتاسیم پیوند کولانسی تشکیل میده؟ بگو پتاسیمی ک بعد از واکنش دو الکترون تو لایه ظرفیتش داره چ رنگیه؟ بقیه پیوند ها درستن.  ی فکر ب حال پتاسیم بکن، اونجوری درست نیست. الکترون هاشم بزار. ی جوری ک 8 تایی شدنش رو روشن ببینیم.


..

----------


## A.H.D

> فسفریک اسید ی اسید سه پروتونیه. در پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات تنها یکی از پروتون ها خنثی شده. من با ترکیبش کار کردم. میدونم و دیدم ک اسیدیه.


سلام علیکم...
پاسخ علمی و کنکوری به این سوال به شرح زیر است: (در سطح کنکور)
اول بحث آبکافت:سوم پتاسیم که آبکافت نمی شود،یون دی هیدروژن فسفات فقط آبکافت می شود k2h2po4+h2o
که یون پتاسیم و فسفریک اسید و یون هیدروکسید می دهد...
بحث دوم:یونش دی هیدروژن فسفات است که گفته خودت در دو مرحله نهایتا یون هیدرونیوم و دو یون دیگر می دهد...

حالا اصل مطلب،برای پیشرفت هر واکنش باید اول ثابت تعادل واکنش های فوق را در دمای معین تاکید می کنم در یک دمای خاص تعیین بشود تا ببینی پیشرفت هر واکنش چگونه است...
بسته به پیشرفت واکنش می تواند هم اسیدی و هم بازی باشد،البته هیچ وقت نباید به صورت تجربی نظر داد در بحث سینیتیک،زمان رسیدن به هر تعادل متفاوت است پس باید به عوامل تعیین کننده سرعت مثل آن دمای خاص هم دقت کرد...
مقدار آب که نقش حلال را دارد هم مهم است چه بسا با کم و زیاد شدن آب بازهم در تعیین پی هاچ تغییر مشاهده شود...
پس بهتر است برای پاسخ به سوالت اول از همه به این شرایط دقت داشته باشی،مخصوصا تعیین ثابت تعادل در دمای معین...
من در حد کتاب سعی کردم کاملترین پاسخ را بهت بدم...
موفق و موید باشید...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام علیکم...
> پاسخ علمی و کنکوری به این سوال به شرح زیر است: (در سطح کنکور)
> اول بحث آبکافت:سوم پتاسیم که آبکافت نمی شود،یون دی هیدروژن فسفات فقط آبکافت می شود k2h2po4+h2o
> که یون پتاسیم و فسفریک اسید و یون هیدروکسید می دهد...
> بحث دوم:یونش دی هیدروژن فسفات است که گفته خودت در دو مرحله نهایتا یون هیدرونیوم و دو یون دیگر می دهد...
> 
> حالا اصل مطلب،برای پیشرفت هر واکنش باید اول ثابت تعادل واکنش های فوق را در دمای معین تاکید می کنم در یک دمای خاص تعیین بشود تا ببینی پیشرفت هر واکنش چگونه است...
> بسته به پیشرفت واکنش می تواند هم اسیدی و هم بازی باشد،البته هیچ وقت نباید به صورت تجربی نظر داد در بحث سینیتیک،زمان رسیدن به هر تعادل متفاوت است پس باید به عوامل تعیین کننده سرعت مثل آن دمای خاص هم دقت کرد...
> مقدار آب که نقش حلال را دارد هم مهم است چه بسا با کم و زیاد شدن آب بازهم در تعیین پی هاچ تغییر مشاهده شود...
> ...


گیریم همه ی حرفایی ک زدی درست. اگه اینجوری باشه ک تو میگی، کلا صحبت از اسیدی و بازی بودن هیچ ترکیبی معنی نمیده. در حالی ک میدونیم این بحث وجود داره.

اونی ک هیدروکسید تولید میکنه اتم پتاسیمه ن یون پتاسیم. یون پتاسیم ترکیبمون هیدروکسیدی تولید نمیکنه. پتاسیم ب صورت یون پتاسیم از دی هیدروژن فسفات جدا میشه و میدونیم ک ابکافت نمیشه. بطور کلی هر وقت صبحت از اسید و باز و دمایی قید نشده، دما استانداره؛ پ هاش و دما وابستگی نسبتا شدیدی دارن. اب ن خیلی کمه ن خیلی زیاد. در اصل کمتی ک مهمه مقدار اب نیست، نسبت جرم اب ب جرم حلاله.
ب صورت تجربی؟ فک کنم داده هایی ک واسه پیدا کردن جواب درست لازمه تو کتاب درسی هم هست. منظورم ثابتهای یونش فسفریک اسیده. 

پاینده و پتروس باشی.

----------


## Lili.9779.lili

قسمت مسائل ph و درصد یونش و ثابت تعادل و ... کدوم استاد خوب تدریس میکنه؟؟؟ نظام جدید

----------


## A.H.D

[QUOTE=Phenotype_2;1549806]گیریم همه ی حرفایی ک زدی درست. اگه اینجوری باشه ک تو میگی، کلا صحبت از اسیدی و بازی بودن هیچ ترکیبی معنی نمیده. در حالی ک میدونیم این بحث وجود داره.
حرف سر یون دی هیدروژن فسفاته،این یک،دو اگر کمی تو حوزه شیمی کار کرده باشی یا لااقل شیمی بازرگان را خونده باشی زیاد طرف اسیدهای فسفردار نرفته و مطمئن باش کنکور هم سراغ استثنا نخواهد رفت تو همون کتاب هم بلد باشی کافیه...

اونی ک هیدروکسید تولید میکنه اتم پتاسیمه ن یون پتاسیم. یون پتاسیم ترکیبمون هیدروکسیدی تولید نمیکنه. پتاسیم ب صورت یون پتاسیم از دی هیدروژن فسفات جدا میشه و میدونیم ک ابکافت نمیشه.
فکر می کنم بهتره شیمی بازرگان را دوباره بخونی،وقتی یون هیدرونیوم با دی هیدروژن فسفات به صورت فسفریک اسید در میاد،یون هیدروکسید حاصل از آب نه یون پتاسیم نه اتم پتاسیم دیگه نمیدونم چجور بگم باقی می ماند
 بطور کلی هر وقت صبحت از اسید و باز و دمایی قید نشده، دما استانداره؛ پ هاش و دما وابستگی نسبتا شدیدی دارن.
اگر اون پستی که من نقل گرفتم را ببینی،متوجه میشی،شما داری میگی خودت کار کردی دیدی اسیدی بود،دمای هر اتاقی که 25 درجه نیست عزیز،فشار یک اتمسفر نیست عزیز،چطور میگی استاندارد؟؟؟ ثابت تعادل در هر دمایی متفاوته،اینجاست که میگن باید شرایط آزمایش کنترل شده باشه.
 اب ن خیلی کمه ن خیلی زیاد. در اصل کمتی ک مهمه مقدار اب نیست، نسبت جرم اب ب جرم حلاله.
شما یک میلی لیتر آب کمتر بریزی، غلظت عوض میشه به همین راحتی...
ب صورت تجربی؟ فک کنم داده هایی ک واسه پیدا کردن جواب درست لازمه تو کتاب درسی هم هست. منظورم ثابتهای یونش فسفریک اسیده. یه توصیه شرایط استاندارد کتاب را انجام بده بعد آزمایش کن،اگر به همین راحتی می شد آزمایش انجام داد که اصلا هرکسی می گفت من با شرایط خودم انجام میدم،آزمایش کنترل شده فکر کنم تو راهنمایی هم بود...
حرف زدن از کتاب آسونه دوست عزیز،این راهش بود که قبلا ذکر شد البته در سطح کنکور شاید هم کمی بیشتر از کنکور...
امیدوارم اگر دوباره نقل می گیری قبلش فکر کنی
موفق و موید باشید..

----------


## Phenotype_2

> وقتی یون هیدرونیوم با دی هیدروژن فسفات به صورت فسفریک اسید در میاد،یون هیدروکسید حاصل از آب نه یون پتاسیم نه اتم پتاسیم دیگه نمیدونم چجور بگم باقی می ماند


سوال منم همین بود... اینکه بر اساس داده های کتاب درسی پیش بینی کنیم دی عیدروژن فسفات ب سمت تشکیل فسریک اسید پیش میره یا تشکیل هیدروژن فسفات. ک جنابعالی ب خیال اینکه ابتکار عمل رو بدست گرفتی شرو کردی ب مهمل بافی.



> اگر کمی تو حوزه شیمی کار کرده باشی


اه اه اه. حالم بهم خورده. ی شیمی بازرگان ک نمیدونم چی هست خوندن انهمه ادعا داره؟



> توصیه شرایط استاندارد کتاب را انجام بده بعد آزمایش کن،اگر به همین راحتی می شد آزمایش انجام داد


ازمایش؟ صحبت از پیشگویه و سازشپزیری با دانش های قبلیمونه ن ازمایش.



> شما یک میلی لیتر آب کمتر بریزی، غلظت عوض میشه به همین راحتی


 ا
 :Yahoo (114):  از اون حرفاس! درک عمیقت از شیمی رو نشون میده.

----------


## A.H.D

> سوال منم همین بود... اینکه بر اساس داده های کتاب درسی پیش بینی کنیم دی عیدروژن فسفات ب سمت تشکیل فسریک اسید پیش میره یا تشکیل هیدروژن فسفات. ک جنابعالی ب خیال اینکه ابتکار عمل رو بدست گرفتی شرو کردی ب مهمل بافی.
> 
> اه اه اه. حالم بهم خورده. ی شیمی بازرگان ک نمیدونم چی هست خوندن انهمه ادعا داره؟
> 
> ازمایش؟ صحبت از پیشگویه و سازشپزیری با دانش های قبلیمونه ن ازمایش.
>  ا
>  از اون حرفاس! درک عمیقت از شیمی رو نشون میده.


گفتم فکر کنید.... :Yahoo (4): 
به هر حال وقتی نمیشه دیگه نمیشه
به هرحال آدم های زیادی دیدم مثل شما...
ما هرچی گفتیم درباره ثابت تعادل شما مهمل فهمیدید،درباره بازرگان هم بگم ایشون کارشون اونقدر درست هست که سالانه افراد زیادی با خوندن کتاباش میرن دانشگاه،اگر پشت کنکوری ها به جای اه اه یه بار درست می خوندن الان بهترین رشته ها قبول بودن،در مورد آزمایش هم فکر کنم کمی فراموشی دارید لطفا به صفحات قبل و آزمایشتون و کارکردن با این نمک نگاهی بنداز،متاسفانه کسی که کوچکترین اختلاف ها را بلد نیست میاد اینجا و چه چیزها که نمیگه... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> درباره بازرگان هم بگم ایشون کارشون اونقدر درست هست که سالانه افراد زیادی با خوندن کتاباش میرن دانشگاه


عجب ادم گنده ای! زودتر میگفتی بیخودی دو جلد مورتیمر نخونیم.

----------


## Mysterious

*بچه ها من کتاب آیکیو شیمی جلد دوم ینی پاسخنامه قشنگ ۴ صفحه اش سفیده
بقیشم چاپ داغووووووون در حدی که نمیشه خوند دقیقا ۱۵ صفحه اس
اعصابمو داغون کرد
اومدم تست بزنم دیدم اینجوریه*

----------


## A.H.M

> عجب ادم گنده ای! زودتر میگفتی بیخودی دو جلد مورتیمر نخونیم.


حاجی دروس کنکور با شیمی دانشگاه مقایسه میکنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

> *بچه ها من کتاب آیکیو شیمی جلد دوم ینی پاسخنامه قشنگ ۴ صفحه اش سفیده
> بقیشم چاپ داغووووووون در حدی که نمیشه خوند دقیقا ۱۵ صفحه اس
> اعصابمو داغون کرد
> اومدم تست بزنم دیدم اینجوریه*


شماره صفحه بده لینک عکسشو برات میفرستم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شماره صفحه بده لینک عکسشو برات میفرستم


چ مهربون، کار را بنداز و از جان گزشته! 

اونوقت من میگم اوربیتال اس دمبلی شکل نیست، یکی ظاهر میشه خشنو بی منطق، دادو هوار، سر صدا ک اقا نیم سی سی فشار کمتر بیشتر باشه، چن  ثانیه دیر بجنبیم شرایط ازمایش چ و چ!!!
روحیه همکاریو کار گروهیشون کمرنگ... سرسختنو کم محتوا.

----------


## UNI7ED

> چ مهربون، کار را بنداز و از جان گزشته! 
> 
> اونوقت من میگم اوربیتال اس دمبلی شکل نیست، یکی ظاهر میشه خشنو بی منطق، دادو هوار، سر صدا ک اقا نیم سی سی فشار کمتر بیشتر باشه، چن  ثانیه دیر بجنبیم شرایط ازمایش چ و چ!!!
> روحیه همکاریو کار گروهیشون کمرنگ... سرسختنو کم محتوا.


ببین رفیق من با همه اوکی ام چ این خانم محترم چ اون اقا ک ساختار لوئیس رو میخواست و در حد توانم کمکشون میکنم و کارشون رو راه میندازم ...اصلن منطق این تاپیک هم همینه ! کمک !! این نیست که با یه سوال بخام بگم کی بیشتر میفهمه و هر چی من بگم درسته !!و دو جلد خوندن شیمی عمومی مورتیمر رو به رخ بکشم ...حرف شما ممکنه تو اون کتاب های دانشگاهی شیمی درست باشه ولی اینجا بچه های کنکوری میان ...شیمی محض که نمیخان برن بخونن که ما بخوایم گیجشون کنیم که چی چیه ! اون جوابی هم که من دادم از دل کتاب " کنکور " اومده هر چند که درست نباشه ...همونطور که تو زیست دبیرستان ویروس جانداری مردست ولی تو دروس دانشگاه زنده ! مهم اینه طراح کنکور چی میخاد ...شما هم سطح سوادتون قابل ستایشه ولی اینجا جوابی داده میشه که بدرد شیمی در حد " کنکور " بخوره ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> !و دو جلد خوندن شیمی عمومی مورتیمر رو به رخ بکشم


ب رخ بکشم؟ اینه منطقتون؟ مگه بیشتر دوسنتن جرمه! ارزشها رو ضد ارزش میکنین. حاشیه رو خودتون درس میکنین... من ک خارج از شیمی دبیرستان نگفتم. شیمی مورتیمرم شیمی عمومیه ب ویژه جلد اولش فراتر از سه شیمی 2 و 3 نیست.

خاهشن از حجم برداشت های بچه گانتون کم کنین.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سر چی بحث میکنید؟ h2po4- اسید ضعیفه. محلول هم اسیدیه
مشکل چیه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> هایلایت داری نکته ای چیزی شر (share) کن دیگران هم استفاده کنن
> "مثل کلر باشین تطهیر کننده و همچنین کشنده "


نمیدونم شایدم منظورت از خارج از کنکور سوالی بود ک در باره نام و فرمول نویسی ایوپاک پرسیدم. فک نمیکردم اب و امونیاک از منابع کنکور خارج شده. اب رو h2o مینویسیم در حالی ک بر اساس قواعد ایوپاک باید oh2 نوشته بشه. اسمشم، آب، هماهنگ با نامگذاری مرسوم نیست. نام امونیاک هم همنطوره. اب خارج از کنکوره یا امونیاک؟ 



> اسپم اینجا هر چی غیر شیمی بحث بشه


دستکم ب اصولی ک خودت پی ریزی کردی پایبند باش. شیمی من پزوو تو رخ؟ خارج از کنکور حرف میزنم؟ من خودم کنکوریم. چی میبافین شما؟

----------


## خانوم دکتر

دوستان کتاب شیمی 2 مبتکران من ویراست 10 سال 94 هست چاپ 241 بعدش ویراستی خورده لازم باشه چاپای جدیدترشو بگیرم ؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

:Yahoo (40): 
پرتو پلا گفتم. درستشو بگم
اب یکیشونه، فرمولش درسته، ولی اسمش هیدروژن اکسید مرسوم نیست. امونیاک ولی فرمولش هماهنگ نیست. باید H3N نوشته بشه تا هماهنگ باشه ن NH3. متان هم همینطور.

----------


## payam_95

> دوستان کتاب شیمی 2 مبتکران من ویراست 10 سال 94 هست چاپ 241 بعدش ویراستی خورده لازم باشه چاپای جدیدترشو بگیرم ؟


اگه تونستی حتما عوض کن کتاب تغییرات داره ... ی سری نکات جدید اضافه شده 
اگه تو بازار نتونستی پیدا کنی تو دیوار پیدا کن من یکی پیدا کردم نو بود  :Yahoo (5):  هرچی گشتم تو بازار نبود...
مثلا تو فصل دو قسمت اکتینید ها و لانتانید ها کلا فرق کرده ...

----------


## UNI7ED

> سر چی بحث میکنید؟ h2po4- اسید ضعیفه. محلول هم اسیدیه
> مشکل چیه؟


باعث افتخاره که شمارو تو جمع خودمون میبینیم ... 

دوست عزیزمون اومدن گفتن kh2po4 چیه ؟ ماهم گفتیم نمکه!‌ از نوع بازی چرا که مهم نیست مورتیمر چی میگه مهم متن کتاب درسیه چی گفته ! حتی بعضا غلط !!


تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم !‌  :Yahoo (4): ‌نمک پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات کاتیونش پتاسیمه ( که ابکافت نمیشه )‌ و انیونش یون !‌ دی هیدروژن فسفاته و طبق متن کتاب درسی چاپ 94 پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم  صفحه 84 که میبینید میگه اگه انیون ابکافت بشه محلول بازی خواهد شد 

حالا دوستمون میگه حرف من درسته کتاب و کنکور مهم نیست تو کنکورم اومد طبق پاسخ من جواب بدین !

----------


## UNI7ED

> دوستان کتاب شیمی 2 مبتکران من ویراست 10 سال 94 هست چاپ 241 بعدش ویراستی خورده لازم باشه چاپای جدیدترشو بگیرم ؟


اخرین چاپ کتاب  درسی شیمی سال دوم برا سال 94 95 بوده از سایت چاپ کتاب درسی pdf شو دانلود کن با مبتکران تطبیق بده شاید نیاز نباشه بگیری

----------


## Phenotype_2

> باعث افتخاره که شمارو تو جمع خودمون میبینیم ... 
> 
> دوست عزیزمون اومدن گفتن kh2po4 چیه ؟ ماهم گفتیم نمکه!‌ از نوع بازی چرا که مهم نیست مورتیمر چی میگه مهم متن کتاب درسیه چی گفته ! حتی بعضا غلط !!
> 
> 
> تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم !‌ ‌نمک پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات کاتیونش پتاسیمه ( که ابکافت نمیشه )‌ و انیونش یون !‌ دی هیدروژن فسفاته و طبق متن کتاب درسی چاپ 94 پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم  صفحه 84 که میبینید میگه اگه انیون ابکافت بشه محلول بازی خواهد شد 
> 
> حالا دوستمون میگه حرف من درسته کتاب و کنکور مهم نیست تو کنکورم اومد طبق پاسخ من جواب بدین !


میشه اون متن درست باشه و حرف من هم درست.  اگه قبلش تاکید کرده باشه رو اسید های ha چی؟ دی این صورت فسفات خارج از گستره ارزشمندی اون متنه.
اسید و باز مفاهیم نسبی هستن. دی هیدروژن فسفات  تمایل داره ب ملکول اب پروتون بده ن اینکه پروتون بگیره. محلولش اسیدیه. 
بحثا کوبندن تا سازنده. من دیگه نیستم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

> میشه اون متن درست باشه و حرف من هم درست.  اگه قبلش تاکید کرده باشه رو اسید های ha چی؟ دی این صورت فسفات خارج از گستره ارزشمندی اون متنه.
> اسید و باز مفاهیم نسبی هستن. دی هیدروژن فسفات  تمایل داره ب ملکول اب پروتون بده ن اینکه پروتون بگیره. محلولش اسیدیه. 
> بحثا کوبندن تا سازنده. من دیگه نیستم


رفیق حرف من درسته برا کنکور حرف شما درسته برا غیر کنکور و کلن دنیای شیمی ! چ بسا ph این نمک موقع حل شدن حدود چهار میشه و اسیدی  ولی برای کنکور 
فقط متن کتاب درسی درسته با کنکورای اخیرشیمی که شده مثل زیست !!!
پ.ن : بودن شما با سطح سوادتون باعث افتخار این تاپیکه 
پ.ن : جدی گفتم بالایی رو

----------


## A.H.D

> باعث افتخاره که شمارو تو جمع خودمون میبینیم ... 
> 
> دوست عزیزمون اومدن گفتن kh2po4 چیه ؟ ماهم گفتیم نمکه!‌ از نوع بازی چرا که مهم نیست مورتیمر چی میگه مهم متن کتاب درسیه چی گفته ! حتی بعضا غلط !!
> 
> 
> تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم !‌ ‌نمک پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات کاتیونش پتاسیمه ( که ابکافت نمیشه )‌ و انیونش یون !‌ دی هیدروژن فسفاته و طبق متن کتاب درسی چاپ 94 پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم  صفحه 84 که میبینید میگه اگه انیون ابکافت بشه محلول بازی خواهد شد 
> 
> حالا دوستمون میگه حرف من درسته کتاب و کنکور مهم نیست تو کنکورم اومد طبق پاسخ من جواب بدین !


داداش،علت اینکه فروم داره به انحطاط میره اینه که متاسفانه برخی ها فکر می کنند همه کاره اینجا هستن....میگن بلدن،سوال می کنند از اونور میگن ما فقط بلدیم...
متاسفانه از گروه مدیریت هم حمایت میشن...خودم منبعم بازرگان بوده بر اساس اطلاعات اون کتاب در حد کنکور بر حسب کمک به کسانی که مثل خودم که سریع تر به راه حل برسن نه با تحربه کردن هزار تا راه و کلی وقت هدر رفته به ایده آل خودشون برسن...
شرمنده بابت اسپم،شرمنده داداش،اگر دیدی دارم زیاده روی می کنم شرمنده،من هیچی نیستم حتی امتیاز و تشکر و... را نمیخوام...
با اجازه داداش،چون پایه خیلی چیزا تو جدول تناوبیه،از فردا سعی می کنم جدول تناوبی را بذارم،هرچی میدونم بگم که برای کنکور مفید باشه،داداش تو هم کمک کن تا انشاءالله همه نکاتشو در بیاریم،با عرض معذرت بابت پرحرفی....
یاعلی

----------


## UNI7ED

> داداش،علت اینکه بروم داره به انحطاط میره اینه که متاسفانه برخی ها فکر می کنند همه کاره اینجا هستن....میگن بلدن،سوال می کنند از اونور میگن ما فقط بلدیم...
> متاسفانه از گروه مدیریت هم حمایت میشن...خودم منبعم بازرگان بوده بر اساس اطلاعات اون کتاب در حد کنکور بر حسب کمک به کسانی که مثل خودم که سریع تر به راه حل برسن نه با تحربه کردن هزار تا راه و کلی وقت هدر رفته به ایده آل خودشون برسن...
> شرمنده بابت اسپم،شرمنده داداش،اگر دیدی دارم زیاده روی می کنم شرمنده،من هیچی نیستم حتی امتیاز و تشکر و... را نمیخوام...
> با اجازه داداش،چون پایه خیلی چیزا تو جدول تناوبیه،از فردا سعی می کنم جدول تناوبی را بذارم،هرچی میدونم بگم که برای کنکور مفید باشه،داداش تو هم کن تا انشاءالله همه نکاتشو در بیاریم،با عرض معذرت بابت پرحرفی....
> یاعلی


خواهش میکنم بودن شما به عنوان کسی که هم عاشق شیمی و هم این مسیر رو رفته لازمه همچین تاپیکیه 
حرف شما درسته خدا شاهده این تاپیک اصلن بخاطر دیده شدن و امتیاز گرفتن و تشکر گرفتن نیست اخه تعداد تشکر و امتیاز به چه کار ادم میاد ؟
شما لطف میکنی رسالت این تاپیک هم همینه نکته هایلات هر چی که به بچه ها کمک کنه ...
انشالله بچه ها هم بیان شرکت کنن و این جو تا خود کنکور بره و چه بسا بعد از اون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> باعث افتخاره که شمارو تو جمع خودمون میبینیم ... 
> 
> دوست عزیزمون اومدن گفتن kh2po4 چیه ؟ ماهم گفتیم نمکه!‌ از نوع بازی چرا که مهم نیست مورتیمر چی میگه مهم متن کتاب درسیه چی گفته ! حتی بعضا غلط !!
> 
> 
> تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم !‌ ‌نمک پتاسیم دی هیدروژن فسفات کاتیونش پتاسیمه ( که ابکافت نمیشه )‌ و انیونش یون !‌ دی هیدروژن فسفاته و طبق متن کتاب درسی چاپ 94 پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم  صفحه 84 که میبینید میگه اگه انیون ابکافت بشه محلول بازی خواهد شد 
> 
> حالا دوستمون میگه حرف من درسته کتاب و کنکور مهم نیست تو کنکورم اومد طبق پاسخ من جواب بدین !


 :Yahoo (21): 
فرض کنید در یک ظرف 6 تا دونه محلول آب داریم و یک دونه مولکول نمک kh2po4 .
طبق فرض شما بعد از حل و تفکیک یونی نمک چه مولکول هایی خواهیم داشت؟

----------


## A.H.D

سلام،این بهترین جدول تناوبی بود که پیدا کردم
جدول تناوبی همیشه مهم هست و خواهد بود و همیشه هم مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم می تواند سوال بیاد،سوالاتی که اگر یک بار نکته آن را قبلا می دیدید خیلی سریع میشه بهش جواب داد مثال ساده سوال کنکور 97 :سوال239

انشاءالله به کمک همگی،تمام نکات مرتبط را در بیاریم و تست های خوب هم بعدش بذاریم تا دیگه سر همچین سوالاتی گیر نکنیم...
البته اگر مطلبی مرتبط با نظام قدیم بود که در کتب نظام جدید نبود،دوستان نظام جدید لازم نیست یاد بگیرند...

----------


## A.H.D

خب نکات اول:
در جدول هیدروژن گروه ندارد به لحاظ خواص شیمیایی متفاوت با سایر عناصر...
همان طور که مشخصه در جدول پست قبل،اکثر عناصر فلز هستند که شامل گروه های یک و دو و عناصر واسطه(از گروه3تا12) و تعدادی عنصر فلز در گروه 13،14و15...
یعنی 4عنصر فلز در گروه 13
2عنصر فلز در گروه 14
1عنصر فلز در گروه 15

شبه فلزات8تا هستند
بور،سیلیسیم،ژرمانیوم،آرسن  یک،آنتیموان،تلوریوم،پولون  یوم و استاتین
شبه فلزات در واقع مرز بین فلزات و فلزات است اگر به جدول تناوبی دقت کنید:
سمت راست این مرز نافلزات و چپ آن فلزات است...

نافلزات که در گروه های 14،15،16،17،18 یافت می شوند البته هیدروژن هم نافلز است...

خب ترتیب فراوانی عناصر:فلزات>نافلزات>شبه فلزات
اما اینجا جواب تست 239کنکور که بالاتر گفتیم:
گروه یک تا 12 که فلز هستن همگی
گروه 13 شبه فلز و فلز
گروه 14 نافلز و شبه فلز و فلز
گروه15 نافلز و شبه فلز و فلز
گروه16 نافلز و شبه فلز
گروه17 نافلز و شبه فلز
گروه 18 تماماً نافلز
پس جواب می شود دو گروه که شامل گروه های 14و15
امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون
موفق باشید...

----------


## A.H.D

در ادامه توضیحات دیروز ممکن است از ما در کنکور سوال شود:
در چند گروه از جدول تناوبی،هر سه حالت فیزیکی(حامد،مایع،گاز) وجود دارد؟(البته در شرایط استاندارد)
سوال فوق مشابه تست239کنکور تجربی 97است....

اما جواب،در میان فلزات همه در حالت معمول و در دمای اتاق حامد هستند الا جیوه که مایع است...
در میان فلزات در همان شرایط،فقط برم مایع است...
کربن،فسفر،گوگرد،سلنیم،ید حامد هستند...
باقی نافلزات گاز هستند...
ما 11عنصر نافلز گازی شکل در جدول داریم که عبارتند از:
هیدروژن،نیتروژن،اکسیژن،فل  وئور،کلر و شش عنصر موجود در گروه گازهای نجیب یعنی هلیم،نئون،آرگون،کریپتون،ز  نون و رادون...

خب با وجود توضیحات بالا،فقط یک گروه شامل این ویژگی می شود یعنی گروه 17
موفق و پیروز باشید...

----------


## A.H.D

سلام مجدد
یه توصیه بکنم گروه12 را حفظ کنید.
سه تا عنصر داره: روی با عدد اتمی30،کادمیم با عدد اتمی48 و جیوه با عدد اتمی80
این گروه به حفظ کردن سایر عناصر و عدداتمی آن ها کمک می کند...
اما سوال امروز:
در کدام گروه از جدول تناوبی و ردیف از جدول تناوبی بیشترین عنصر قرار دارد؟
خوب اگر دقت کرده باشید ما دو دسته عنصر به نام های اکتینیدها و لانتانیدها داریم که هر کدام شامل 14 عنصر هستند...

لانتانیدها با عنصر La با عدد اتمی 57 آغاز و به Yb با عدد اتمی 70 ختم می شوند.
در این عنصر ها زیرلایه 4f در حال پرشدن است...
براق هستند و واکنش پذیری قابل توجهی دارند...
وبه همراه عنصر Lu با عدد اتمی 71 در گروه سوم و تناوب ششم قرار گرفته اند...

اکتینیدها با عنصر Ac با عدد اتمی 89 آغاز و به No با عدد اتمی 102 ختم می شود...
در این دسته زیرلایه 5f در حال پر شدن است...
هسته ناپایدار دارند و معروف ترین آن ها اورانیوم است...
و به همراه عنصر Lr با عدد اتمی 103 در گروه سوم و تناوب هفتم جدول تناوبی قرار گرفته اند...

خب حالا جواب سوال:
پس تا حالا باید متوجه شده باشیم که در گروه سوم تناوب ششم،15 عنصر قرار گرفته(Lu+لانتانیدها)
و در گروه سوم تناوب هفتم هم 15عنصر قرار دارد(Lr+اکتینیدها)
پس طبق جدول جدول کتاب درسی که هنوز تناوب هفت کامل نشده،تناوب ششم با 32عنصر بیشترین عنصر را دارا است(لانتانید+Lu+عناصر موجود در 17گروه دیگر)
و گروه سوم هم با 32 عنصر بیشترین تعداد عنصر را دارد(لانتانیدها+اکتینیدها+L  u +Lr+Sc+Y)
پس جواب می شود گروه 3
تناوب 6
امیدوارم مفید باشد...
شاد و پیروز باشید...

----------


## A.H.D

خب حالا چند تا سوال از آرایش الکترونی ها که بشه با جدول تناوبی آن را بررسی کرد:
1-در تناوب چهارم،نسبت عناصری که آخرین زیرلایه آن ها پر شده است نسبت به عناصری که زیر لایه 3d کاملا پر دارند چه قدر است؟

2-بین عنصری که زیر لایه 3pنیمه پر دارد و عنصری که یون آن به 4d10ختم می شود چند عنصر شبه فلز در جدول تناوبی داریم؟(عنصری که یون آن مطرح است،همگروه zn است)

3-در آرایش الکترونی فراوان ترین عنصر قلیایی خاکی،نسبت الکترون هاl=1 و ms=-1/2 به تعداد الکترون های ml=+1 در عنصر قلیایی خاکی با کمترین نقطه جوش در این گروه، کدام است؟

4-مجموع n و l  تمام الکترون ها در آخرین زیر لایه سبک ترین شبه فلز گروه 15؟

خب جواب بدید تا بعدا جوابش را بذارم...
در ضمن به زودی در مورد انرژی یونش هم نکاتش را میگیم...
شاد و پیروز باشید.... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> عناصری که آخرین زیرلایه آن ها پر شده است


لایه و زیر لایه رو ب اتم ها نسبت میدیم ن ب عناصر. اتم و عنصر دو مفهوم متفاوتن.
اخرین زیرلایه ینی چی؟ بیرونی ترین؟ هیچ اتمی بیرونی ترین زیر لایه ش پر نیست. 

در عناصر تناوب چهارم، اتم کلسیم، اتم 8 عنصر از دسته 3d و همینطور اتم کریپتون بیرونی ترین زیرلایه اشغال شون پره. اتم عناصر گروه 11 تا 18 تناوب چهارم هم 3d کاملا پر دارن. 5/4

سوال دوم شبه فلز تعریف رسمی نداره. درست یادم نیست کتاب درسی کدوما رو شبه فلز تعریف کرده. تناوب سوم بعد از فسفر، شبه فلز نداره. تناوب چهارم احتمالا 2 شبه فلز داره. تناوب پنجم هم قبل از قلع شبه فلز نداره. میمونه اینکه چک کنیم یون کدوم اتم ب 4d10 ختم میشه. کادمیوم دو مثبت یا ایندیم سه مثبت یا چیز دیگه ای؟ من نمیدونم.

سوال 3 و 4 سرکاریه. کی میره اینهمه راهو!

----------


## A.H.D

[QUOTE=Phenotype_2;1550694]لایه و زیر لایه رو ب اتم ها نسبت میدیم ن ب عناصر. اتم و عنصر دو مفهوم متفاوتن.
اخرین زیرلایه ینی چی؟ بیرونی ترین؟ هیچ اتمی بیرونی ترین زیر لایه ش پر نیست. 


سوال دو تصحیح شد،هرچند که نقشی در جواب نداشت...
نکته سوال اول:
آخرین زیر لایه اشغال شده با آخرین زیرلایه متفاوت است،آخرین زیر لایه در اینجا یعنی بیرونی ترین...
عناصر هم از اتم تشکیل شده است،اما شما بدانید ادبیات طراح همینه چون اتم ها طبق کتاب در پروتون و الکترون در حالت خنثی برابر و یکسان و طبق گفته کتاب فقط ممکن است در تعداد نوترون فرق داشته باشن...
سوال سوم و چهارم هم خسته نباشید،بهانه خوبی است برای پاسخ ندادن به سوال های سخت کنکور در آینده... :Yahoo (20): 
موفق و سرِکار نباشید...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ادبیات طراح


منطق بیان در ازمون های من-دراوردی چرا. ولی ازمون سراسری اینجوری نیست. تو ازمون سراسری شاید ی تست سخت باشه، ولی بیانش نامبهم و دقیقه.

----------


## V_buqs

سلام. 
بروبچ چرا پفتون خوابید  :Yahoo (4):  تازه داشت خوشم میومد از تاپیک

هم آپ هم سوال

نامگذاری آلکان ها کلا چه عاملی چه غیر عاملی (اگه غیر عاملی داره  :Yahoo (21):  ) کلا بلد نیستم و    نمیدونم مربوط به کدوم بخش کدوم کتاب هست 

فصل 1 شیمی 2 دبیرستانو خوندم بعد رفتم فصل 1 شیمی 3 استوکیو کار کنم که یهو مبتکران وسطاش اومده نامگذاری الکان بدون توضیح مفصل گفته  :Yahoo (21):  و من اصن نفهمیدم 

میشه راهنمایی کنید اگه جزوه دم دست داشتید بزارید 
اگه نه فقط بگید مربوط به کدوم بخش کتاب هست و حداقل چند تست ازش میاد و پیش نیاز چه فصلایی هست

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
دیدم استقبال زیاد نشد،ولش کردیم...
نام گذاری آلکان مربوط به فصل آخر شیمی دوم دبیرستان همون شیمی آلی هستش،کتاب درسی زیاد توضیح نداده در مورد نامگذاری...
اما خب سعی می کنم یه خلاصه کاربردی بنویسم شاید مفید باشه...
کلا شیمی آلی به طور مستقیم تست کم داره اما به صورت ترکیبی میشه سوال زیاد داد...

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
خب همان طور که خواسته شده بود،در مورد نام گذاری آلکان ها می خواهیم صحبت کنیم...
اول از ساده ترین ها شروع می کنم بعد جزئی...
فایل پیوست 90249
شکل بالا پنج کربن دارد و فرمول آن c5h12

1-اول زنجیره اصلی تعیین بشود...زنجیره اصلی یعنی مسیری که پنج تا کربن دارد:
فایل پیوست 90250
خوب همه مسیرهای ممکن را ببینید آیا زنجیره ای با تعداد بیشتر از 4کربن موجود است یا نه؟ که حتما نیست...

2-شماره گذاری زنجیره اصلی را انجام بدهید:همیشه باید از سمتی شروع شود که زودتر به شاخه فرعی برسیم:
حالا شاخه فرعی چیه:فایل پیوست 90251
حالا به زنجیره اصلی خوب نگاه کنید،از طرف راست زودتر به شاخه فرعی می رسیم یا از چپ؟
خب از سمت راست...
پس در زنجیره اصلی از راست به چپ شماره گذاری می کنیم:
فایل پیوست 90252

3-حالا برای نوشتن نام آلکان این گونه عمل می کنیم:
ابتدا شماره و نام شاخه فرعی و سپس نام آلکان مربوط به زنجیر اصلی را می نویسیم
2-متیل بوتان

امیدوارم برای شروع مفید باشه...
اصل نام گذاری سه نکته بالاست و در ادامه انشاءالله نکات مهم تر ...

----------


## ha.hg

سلام واسه فهمیدن فصل4 شیمی2 چه کنم ؟ از اموزش مبتکران میخونم ولی نمیدونم من گیجم یا کتاب بد توضیح داده :Yahoo (114):

----------


## A.H.D

نظام قدیم هستید یا جدید؟
اگر جدید باشید چون فکر کنم کتاب تان(مبتکران) مثل ما جزیی نباشه یه کم بد گفته باشه...
یه کتاب مبتکران چاپ سال 91 داشتم خیلی خوب بود یعنی هم کنکور و هم المپیاد را پوشش میداد،در این مباحث شما باید اتم مرکزی و الکترون های ظرفیت را اول بلد باشید بعد روی کاغذ از ساده ترین ها و پرکاربرد ها مثل آب را رسم کنید..
در وهله بعد با پیوند داتیو که نمیدونم تو نظام جدید هست یا نه آشنا بشین و دسته دسته هر نوع ممکن را یاد بگیرید مثلا یک بار دسته یون ها یک بار دسته اکسید های نیتروژن و ... کار کنی،البته من اینجور یاد گرفتم،باقی دوستان باید دید چه نظری دارند

----------


## ha.hg

> نظام قدیم هستید یا جدید؟
> اگر جدید باشید چون فکر کنم کتاب تان(مبتکران) مثل ما جزیی نباشه یه کم بد گفته باشه...
> یه کتاب مبتکران چاپ سال 91 داشتم خیلی خوب بود یعنی هم کنکور و هم المپیاد را پوشش میداد،در این مباحث شما باید اتم مرکزی و الکترون های ظرفیت را اول بلد باشید بعد روی کاغذ از ساده ترین ها و پرکاربرد ها مثل آب را رسم کنید..
> در وهله بعد با پیوند داتیو که نمیدونم تو نظام جدید هست یا نه آشنا بشین و دسته دسته هر نوع ممکن را یاد بگیرید مثلا یک بار دسته یون ها یک بار دسته اکسید های نیتروژن و ... کار کنی،البته من اینجور یاد گرفتم،باقی دوستان باید دید چه نظری دارند


نظام قدیمم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> گیجم یا کتاب بد توضیح داده


None. بخاطر شمار ملکول ها و اتمی هاس. اما کم کم اتم ها رو کشف و ساختار رو بهتر درک میکنی. الگوهایی وجود داره ک کم کم یاد میگیری بکارشون ببری. مثلا اتم های هم گروه مث هم ظاهر میشن تو ساختار ملکول ها برای همین سختار O3 و SO2 مثه همه چون S و O هم گروهن. وقتی CO2 رو بدونی CS2 با دردسر کمتری بدست میاد و NH3 نمیتونه شبیه PH3 نباشه. وقتی بخای N2O رو بکشی میتونی از N2 شرو کنی. در نهایت خاهی دید ک کافیه H, C, N, O, Cl ب خوبی بدونی و ارتباطشون با ب ترتیب شماره های 1, 4 , 3, 2 , 1.

----------


## ha.hg

> None. بخاطر شمار ملکول ها و اتمی هاس. اما کم کم اتم ها رو کشف و ساختار رو بهتر درک میکنی. الگوهایی وجود داره ک کم کم یاد میگیری بکارشون ببری. مثلا اتم های هم گروه مث هم ظاهر میشن تو ساختار ملکول ها برای همین سختار O3 و SO2 مثه همه چون S و O هم گروهن. وقتی CO2 رو بدونی CS2 با دردسر کمتری بدست میاد و NH3 نمیتونه شبیه PH3 نباشه. در نهایت خاهی دید ک کافیه H, C, N, O, Cl ب خوبی بدونی و ب ترتیب شماره های 1, 4 , 3, 2 , 1.


لازم نیس واسه این فصل از رو کتاب دیگه ای بخونم؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> لازم نیس واسه این فصل از رو کتاب دیگه ای بخونم؟


اگه لیستی شامل دستکم 50 ملکول واسه تمرین رسم پیدا کنی ن. ساختارهایی ک رسم میکنی رو کنار هم نگا کن الگوهاشون کمن. همون 5 تان. از هر گروهی ک نافلز داره یکی. و بجز کلر، بقیه سر گروهن درجدول تناوبی. کلر رو بیشتر از فلئور میبینی واسه همین من کلر رو سر گروه رسم ساختار انتخاب کردم.
■
 یا اینکه واسه so3 هم از so2 شرو کنی و از این جور چیزا. مثه مارو پله س. فرمول های رسم ساختار مارن و الگوها پله. لازم نیست همش 6 بریزی ک ببری، از فرمول ها فاصله بگیر.

----------


## hamed70t

یه سوال 
چرا تو هالوژن ها از بالا به پایین نقطه ذوب و جوش افزایش پیدا میکنه ؟ قاعدتا نباید کاهش پیدا کنه مثل بقیه گروه ها ؟

----------


## terme1

> یه سوال 
> چرا تو هالوژن ها از بالا به پایین نقطه ذوب و جوش افزایش پیدا میکنه ؟ قاعدتا نباید کاهش پیدا کنه مثل بقیه گروه ها ؟


چون در هالوژن ها از بالا به پایین خاصیت نافلزی کمتر میشه .(به عبارت دیگه خاصیت فلزی بیشتر میشه )به همین دلیل از بالا به پایین ذوب و جوش افزایش پیدا میکنه .

توی کتاب شیمی 2 الگو دلیلش رو قوی تر شدن نیروهای پراکندگی میان مولکول های بزرگ تر عنوان کرده .

----------


## Phenotype_2

> یه سوال 
> چرا تو هالوژن ها از بالا به پایین نقطه ذوب و جوش افزایش پیدا میکنه ؟ قاعدتا نباید کاهش پیدا کنه مثل بقیه گروه ها ؟


هالوژن ها برخلاف بیشتر گروه ها عناصر ملکولی هستن و نیروهای بین ملکول هاشون لاندونه. نیروی لاندون با افزایش جرم و شعاع بیشتر میشه(افزایش قطبش پذیری).

----------


## spring__girl

سلام دوستان
شیمی صفر تا صد نظام قدیم آقاجانی در چه حده؟
ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره؟
اقاجانی+آیکیو تقریبا چه درصدی میاره
لطفا اگه نتیجه خوبی گرفتین بگین ارزششو داره وقت بذارم یانه
ممنون

----------


## B-Rabbit

شيمي شما قديما با مال ما اصلا قابل مقايسه نيست!
تو فصل ٢ دهم تقريبا حفظيه فصل ٣ ١١ام هم همينطور

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام دوستان
> شیمی صفر تا صد نظام قدیم آقاجانی در چه حده؟
> ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره؟
> اقاجانی+آیکیو تقریبا چه درصدی میاره
> لطفا اگه نتیجه خوبی گرفتین بگین ارزششو داره وقت بذارم یانه
> ممنون


up

----------


## _Mammad_

یه سوال
مگه نمیگیم ثابت تعادل فقط به دما بستگی داره؟؟
پس کلا به غلظتا بستگی نداره؟؟
تو کتاب مثلا گفته واسه واکنش تجزیه CaCO3 که ثابت تعادل واکنش به غلظت CaCO3 و CaO بستگی نداره یعنی به غلظت CO2 بستگی داره؟
طبق اینا الان  گزینه 1 تست قلمچی درسته یا غلط؟

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام دوستان
> شیمی صفر تا صد نظام قدیم آقاجانی در چه حده؟
> ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره؟
> اقاجانی+آیکیو تقریبا چه درصدی میاره
> لطفا اگه نتیجه خوبی گرفتین بگین ارزششو داره وقت بذارم یانه
> ممنون


آقاجانی معمولا روان و شیوا توضیح میده و کلاسش تست محوره،اما دیدن کامل فیلم ها میتونه وقت گیر باشه زیادی....
اگر خواهان استفاده از آن هستید مبحث مهم و چالش برانگیز کنکور مثل محلول ها و... را فقط ببینید...
کلا برای شیمی داشتن قاعده ذهنی برای حل محاسباتی ،محاسبات خوب و تکرار حفظیات با بازیابی از طریق تست مفیده و منبع اصلی سوالاتتون اگر سوالات کنکور هم باشه کفایت می کند از نظر بنده...

----------


## A.H.D

> یه سوال
> مگه نمیگیم ثابت تعادل فقط به دما بستگی داره؟؟
> پس کلا به غلظتا بستگی نداره؟؟
> تو کتاب مثلا گفته واسه واکنش تجزیه CaCO3 که ثابت تعادل واکنش به غلظت CaCO3 و CaO بستگی نداره یعنی به غلظت CO2 بستگی داره؟
> طبق اینا الان  گزینه 1 تست قلمچی درسته یا غلط؟


سلام
مقدارثابت تعادل فقط به دما وابسته است...
در تعادلی که گفتید:CaCO3در تعادل است با کلسیم اکسید و کربن دی اکسید پس:[K=[CO2
همون طور که گفتم مقدار ثابت تعادل فقطبه دما وابسته است و در دمای مشخص این مقدار عوض می شود و مورد اول با توجه به نکته فوق و موارد زیر اشتباه است:
1-به عبارت دیگر تغییر غلظت کربن دی اکسید در صورتی که دما ثابت باشد تغییری در ثابت تعادل ایجاد نمی کند...
2-تغییر فشار سامانه نیز در دمای ثابت تغییری در غلظت کربن دی اکسید ایجاد نمی کند،پس اگر در تستی بگویند افزایش فشار همواره سبب افزایش غلظت گونه های گازی می شود به استناد همین نکته غلط خواهد بود...
3-در این تعادل اگر دما را تغییر بدهیم

تعادل فوق گرما گیر است با افزایش دما تعادل در جهت رفت می رود و غلظت گاز کربن دی اکسید افزایش می یابد و در این جا ثابت تعادل به سبب تغییر دما و سپس تغییر غلظت گاز co2عوض می شود و افزایش می یابد حال اگر دما را کاهش بدهیم غلظت گاز تغییر و ثابت تعادل کم می شود...
پس به استناد نکته اول تغییر غلظت سبب تغییر ثابت تعادل نمی شود و مقدار ثابت تعادل همواره و فقط به دما وابسته است...

----------


## legend one

> سلام دوستان
> شیمی صفر تا صد نظام قدیم آقاجانی در چه حده؟
> ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره؟
> اقاجانی+آیکیو تقریبا چه درصدی میاره
> لطفا اگه نتیجه خوبی گرفتین بگین ارزششو داره وقت بذارم یانه
> ممنون


قطعا ارزششو داره ولی فک کنم کامل نبود فیلماش ...من این کارو کردم درصد خوبیم کنکور 98 زدم

----------


## spring__girl

> قطعا ارزششو داره ولی فک کنم کامل نبود فیلماش ...من این کارو کردم درصد خوبیم کنکور 98 زدم


چند زدین؟
نمیخوما همشو ببینم
استوکیومتری و تعادل و سنتیک و محلول و اسید و الکترو که نسبتا مشکل دارم میخوام ببینم 
بعد نگله کردن چه تستی میزدین

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> شیمی صفر تا صد نظام قدیم آقاجانی در چه حده؟
> ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره؟
> اقاجانی+آیکیو تقریبا چه درصدی میاره
> لطفا اگه نتیجه خوبی گرفتین بگین ارزششو داره وقت بذارم یانه
> ممنون


من چند مبحث مثل استوکیومتری،تعادل،اسید و باز رو دیدم..استو و تعادل رو عالی درس داده بود ولی اسید و باز معمولی بود.(فیلم های سال 95-94 رو دیدم)
اگر سوالا مثل امسال باشه ،بالای 70هم میشه زد.

----------


## legend one

> چند زدین؟
> نمیخوما همشو ببینم
> استوکیومتری و تعادل و سنتیک و محلول و اسید و الکترو که نسبتا مشکل دارم میخوام ببینم 
> بعد نگله کردن چه تستی میزدین


76یا78 بود... بعد اونا اول از مبتکران میزدم بعدشم از ایکیو این برا پیش یک برا بقیه هم یه راس ایکیو بعدم موج ازمون

----------


## _Mammad_

> سلام
> مقدارثابت تعادل فقط به دما وابسته است...
> در تعادلی که گفتید:CaCO3در تعادل است با کلسیم اکسید و کربن دی اکسید پس:[K=[CO2
> همون طور که گفتم مقدار ثابت تعادل فقطبه دما وابسته است و در دمای مشخص این مقدار عوض می شود و مورد اول با توجه به نکته فوق و موارد زیر اشتباه است:
> 1-به عبارت دیگر تغییر غلظت کربن دی اکسید در صورتی که دما ثابت باشد تغییری در ثابت تعادل ایجاد نمی کند...
> 2-تغییر فشار سامانه نیز در دمای ثابت تغییری در غلظت کربن دی اکسید ایجاد نمی کند،پس اگر در تستی بگویند افزایش فشار همواره سبب افزایش غلظت گونه های گازی می شود به استناد همین نکته غلط خواهد بود...
> 3-در این تعادل اگر دما را تغییر بدهیم
> 
> تعادل فوق گرما گیر است با افزایش دما تعادل در جهت رفت می رود و غلظت گاز کربن دی اکسید افزایش می یابد و در این جا ثابت تعادل به سبب تغییر دما و سپس تغییر غلظت گاز co2عوض می شود و افزایش می یابد حال اگر دما را کاهش بدهیم غلظت گاز تغییر و ثابت تعادل کم می شود...
> پس به استناد نکته اول تغییر غلظت سبب تغییر ثابت تعادل نمی شود و مقدار ثابت تعادل همواره و فقط به دما وابسته است...


ولی قلمچی مورد اولو درست گرفته 
و فقط گزینه آخر غلطه

----------


## A.H.D

> ولی قلمچی مورد اولو درست گرفته 
> و فقط گزینه آخر غلطه


البته شاید نظر طراح فقط[ K=[co2 باشه که در این حالت صحیحه

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> up


اگه نظام قدیم هستید واقعا به نظرم عالیه.به شرطی که دنبال کنید و تست بزنید.هر فصلی هم که تو صفر تا صد نبود از کلاس کنکور ببینید
برای من تدریس ایشون عالی بود
درصد شیمی98:شصت و سه درصد

----------


## Phenotype_2

> مگه نمیگیم ثابت تعادل فقط به دما بستگی داره؟؟


همینطوره.



> پس کلا به غلظتا بستگی نداره؟؟


درسته مهربون. ثابت تعادل ایستا و ناوابسته ب غلظتهاس.



> تو کتاب مثلا گفته واسه واکنش تجزیه CaCO3 که ثابت تعادل واکنش به غلظت CaCO3 و CaO بستگی نداره یعنی به غلظت CO2 بستگی داره؟


 ن... و برای بار سوم! ثابت تعادل ب غلظت مواد شرکت کننده در تعادل بستگی نداره. اونجا ک کتاب داره میگه ثابت تعادل ب غلظت CaO و CaCO3 وابسته نیست، این گزاره رو از برابر بودن ظرایب استوکیومتریشون گرفته چون از صورت و مخرج کسر حذف میشن.



> طبق اینا الان گزینه 1 تست قلمچی درسته یا غلط؟


نادرسته.
وارسی بند ب: غلظت محلول و فشار گاز هم مفهومن. فشار گاز وابسته(تابع) ب شمار مولهاش در واحد حجمه و شمار مول ها در واحد حجم همون غلظته. در دمای ایستا، ثابت های تعادل  ایستان... و این ثابت بودن در اینحا با ایستا بودن فشار کربن دی اکسید هم ارزه. بدون تکون دادن دما نمیتونیم فشار کربن دی اکسید در تعادل رو تکون بدیم حتی اگه حجم ظرف رو تغییر بدیم باز تعادل جوری جابجا میشه ک ثابت تعادل ایستا بمونه)
واررسی پ: تابلوه. بدون کلسیم اکسید یا کلسیم کربنات اصلا تعادل برای برقراری وجود نداره.
واررسی ت: ظرایب استوکیومتری کلسیم اکسید و کربن دی اکسید برابره. پس اگه غلظت آغازی برابر 0 باشه، غلظت نهاییشون هم برابره(ب فرض چشم پوشی از کربن دی اکسید هوای درون ظرف)




> 1-به عبارت دیگر تغییر غلظت کربن دی اکسید در صورتی که دما ثابت باشد تغییری در ثابت تعادل ایجاد نمی کند...


بدون تغییر دما، نمیشه غلظت تعادلی کربن دی اکسید رو  تغییر داد. اگه غلظت کربن دی اکسید رو با اوردن با بردن کربن دی اکسید از سامانه جابجا کنی، و تا برقراری تعادل تازه صب کنی غلظت تعادلی کربن دی اکسید در تعادل تازه همونیه ک بود.
چگالی نسبت جرم ب حجمه ولی چگالی ب جرم و حجم وابسته نیست. اینجا هم همینطوره. ثابتها تعادل مستقل غلظت مواد شرکت کننده هستن حتی زمانی ک ثابت تعادل واکنش داده شده با غلظت کربن دی اکسید برابر باشه باز ثابت تعادل ناوابسته ب غلظت کربن دی اکسید و همه ی مواد درگیر در تعادله.

----------


## spring__girl

> اگه نظام قدیم هستید واقعا به نظرم عالیه.به شرطی که دنبال کنید و تست بزنید.هر فصلی هم که تو صفر تا صد نبود از کلاس کنکور ببینید
> برای من تدریس ایشون عالی بود
> درصد شیمی98:شصت و سه درصد


بله نظام قدیم هستم
میخوام مباحث سنگین رو با ایشون کار کنم مثل اسید باز و استو و اینا و بعدش آیکیو و بعدش موج بزنم 
پس مطمئن شدم که خوبه خیلی ممنونم از شما

----------


## Phenotype_2

> مقدار ثابت تعادل همواره و *فقط* به دما وابسته است..


تا اونجایی ک منطق گزاره ها مربوط میشه، کتاب درسی میگه ثابت تعادل ب غلظت های تعادلی وابسته نیست. ینی غلظت های تعادلی میتونن جابجا بشن ولی باز، k، کسر ثابت تعادل(ک از روی غلظت های تعادلی و پس از برقراری تعادل نوشته میشه) ایستاس اگه دما ایستا باشه. ولی هیچ جای کتاب درسی نگفته غلظت تعادلی "تنها" وابسته ب دماس. و ب نظرم من ک ثابت تعادل تنها ب دما وابسته نیست. مثلا میتونه ب شدت تابش فرابنفش در در تعادل دی اکسیژن و اوزون هم وابسته باشه و در هر حال... کتاب درسی جایی نگفته "تنها" 

یادم باشه کتاب رو واسه پیدا کردن "تنها" بگردم.

----------


## A.H.D

> تا اونجایی ک منطق گزاره ها مربوط میشه، کتاب درسی میگه ثابت تعادل ب غلظت تعادلی وابسته نیست. ینی غلظت های تعادلی میتونن جابجا بشن ولی باز، k، کسر ثابت تعادل(ک از روی غلظت های تعادلی و پس از برقراری تعادل نوشته میشه) ایستاس اگه دما ایستا باشه. ولی هیچ جای کتاب درسی نگفته غلظت تعادلی "تنها" وابسته ب دماس. و ب نظرم من ک ثابت تعادل تنها ب دما وابسته نیست. مثلا میتونه ب شدت تابش فرابنفش در در تعادل دی اکسیژن و اوزون هم وابسته باشه و در هر حال... کتاب درسی جایی نگفته "تنها" 
> 
> یادم باشه کتاب رو واسه پیدا کردن "تنها" بگردم.


حرف شما صحیحه و صحبت های. بنده فقط مبنی بر کتابه و موارد گفته شده کتاب تغییر غلظت ،تغییر فشار و حجم و دما
صرفا تا آن جا که به یاد دارم سازمان سنجش نگفته چیزی از خارج کتاب درسی میده...و منبع کنکوری ها علی ای حال کتابه که ممکنه بعضی جاها ناقص و غلط باشه...
با این وجود سایت سنجش را مجدد چک می کنم شاید گفته باشه از منابع دیگر هم سوال میاد

----------


## Phenotype_2

> با این وجود سایت سنجش را مجدد چک می کنم شاید گفته باشه از منابع دیگر هم سوال میاد


نمیدونم چرا هر وقت رپلای میکنی، خورده میگیری ک بیرون از کتاب میگم. هیچ جانداری اندازه من درون-کتابی نگفته و نمیگه. بیرون از کتاب نمیگم، گاهی نمونه واسه روشن شدن میگم، ولی بیرون از کتاب نمیگم.

----------


## Delgir

> تا اونجایی ک منطق گزاره ها مربوط میشه، کتاب درسی میگه ثابت تعادل ب غلظت های تعادلی وابسته نیست. ینی غلظت های تعادلی میتونن جابجا بشن ولی باز، k، کسر ثابت تعادل(ک از روی غلظت های تعادلی و پس از برقراری تعادل نوشته میشه) ایستاس اگه دما ایستا باشه. ولی هیچ جای کتاب درسی نگفته غلظت تعادلی "تنها" وابسته ب دماس. و ب نظرم من ک ثابت تعادل تنها ب دما وابسته نیست. مثلا میتونه ب شدت تابش فرابنفش در در تعادل دی اکسیژن و اوزون هم وابسته باشه و در هر حال... کتاب درسی جایی نگفته "تنها" 
> 
> یادم باشه کتاب رو واسه پیدا کردن "تنها" بگردم.


هر چیزی که باعث تغییر در انرژی آزاد در دسترس مولکول ها بشه روی ثابت تعادل تاثیر داره مثل نور و دما و غیره ولی در کتاب ثابت تعادل رو فقط با معادله آرنیوس که دما روش تاثیر میذاره بررسی کرده

----------


## hamed70t

سلام عزیزان جان ، یه سوال 
پرمنگنات ۳ پیوند داتیو و ۱ کووالانسی داره ؟
منگنات ۲ پیوند داتیو و ۲ کووالانسی؟

----------


## hamed70t

[ATTACH=CONFIG]90469[/ATTACH]

منگنات رو توضیح میدین

----------


## NimaHdp

> منگنات رو توضیح میدین


** در متن پست عدد روبه‌روی هر اتم نشان دهنده زیروند آن است.
*

*در حاشیه صفحه 65 شیمی دهم سال تحصیلی 96-97 (مخصوص کنکور 99) آورده شده بررسی ساختار لوویس گونه هایی که از قاعده هشت تایی پیروی نمی‌کنند و گونه هایی که بیش از یک اتم مرکزی دارند، جزء هدف های این کتاب نبوده است. بنابراین طرح پرسش از این موارد، در ارزشیابی پایانی مجاز نیست


**یعنی اینکه خیالتون راحت باشه:
**
1. رسم ساختار لوویس بسیاری از ترکیبات اتم هایی مثل بور، بریلیم و آلومینیم (مثلا در ترکیب با هیدروژن یا هالوژن ها) و اتم نیتروژن در دو ترکیب NO و NO2 (که رادیکال هستن) و قلع در ترکیب با هیدروژن و هالوژن ها با ظرفیت 2 و یون هایی مثل CH3 با بار یک مثبت و... توی کنکور نمیاد چون در این موارد* *اتم مرکزی کمتر از هشت الکترون داره

**2. برخی از عناصر دسته P از تناوب سوم به بعد، در بعضی از ترکیبات خودشون به بیش از هشت الکترون دست پیدا میکنن مثل SF4 ،ClF3 ،BrF5 ،XeF2 ،XeF4 و یون هایی مثل I3 با بار یک منفی. رسم ساختار لوویس این موارد هم توی کنکور نمیاد چون* *اتم مرکزی بیش از هشت الکترون داره

**3. در برخی از گونه ها به جای یک اتم مرکزی، چند تا از این اتم ها وجود داره. در سطح کنکور، بعضی از اکسید های نیتروژن مثل N2O3 ،N2O4 و N2O5 و برخی از هیدروکربن ها این شرایط رو دارن که اینا هم توی کنکور نمیان چون* *این گونه ها بیش از یک اتم مرکزی دارن*


*اینا رو گفتم که یادآوری کنم بیش از سطح کتاب غرق شیمی نشید چون خیلی گسترده هست ولی توی کنکور فقط محدوده ای میاد که خود سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش مشخص کردن ( کتاب های درسی سه سال آخر دبیرستان). یادتون باشه توی کنکور کسی موفق میشه که کتاب های این سه سال رو مسلط باشه، نه الزاما کسی که بیشتر بدونه. این مطلب درباره همه درس ها صدق می‌کنه
ضمنا یادآوری می‌کنم منابع کنکور 99 نظام جدید، کتاب های درسی پایه دهم سال تحصیلی 97-96، پایه یازدهم سال تحصیلی 98-97 و پایه دوازدهم سال تحصیلی 99-98 هستن

**خلاصه اینکه نیازی نیست جواب سوالی که پرسیدین رو بدونید چون اولا مورد دو از موارد بالا هست.** ثانیا در محدوده کنکور نیازی به رسم ساختار لوویس فلزات عناصر گروه 3 تا 12 و ترکیبات و یون هاشون نیست.



*در حال ویرایش...

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

سلام دوستان 
میشه در مورد ظرفیت عناصر یه توضیحی بدین؟ وهر عنصر چن تا ظرفیت داره؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام دوستان 
> میشه در مورد ظرفیت عناصر یه توضیحی بدین؟ وهر عنصر چن تا ظرفیت داره؟


ظرفیت رو ب اتم ها نسبت میدیم ن ب عناصر.
هشتایی شدنه الکترون ها در بیرونی ترین لایه اتم ها، معیاری برای شدنی بودن واکنش اتم هاس. ظرفیت ی اتم شمار الکترون های در بیرونی ترین لایشه. برای نمونه، عدد اتمی کربن، 6 ه... دو الکترون در درونی ترین لایه داره و چهار الکترون در لایه دوم، بیرونی ترین لاایه ش. برای همین میگیم ظرفیت کربن 4 ه و هشتایی شدن پیشگویی میکنه ک واکنشی ک در اون کربن، 4 الکترون دیگه رو از تم های دیگه تامین میکنه شدنیه. انتظار میره عدد اتمی اتم 36 عنصر اول رو حفظ باشی و بتونی ارایش الکترونی اتم هاشون رو بنویسی. اگه بتونی ازایش الکترونی اتم ها رو مثلا با دونستن عدد اتمی بنویسی، تعیین ظرفیت اتم اون عنصر ب سادگی شمردن الکترون های بیرونی ترین لایه در ارایش الکترونی اتم هاشونه... 
هیدروژن!، لیتیم، سدیم، پتاسیم از گروه 1 جدول تناوبی ظرفیت 1 دارن
بریلیم، منیزیم، کلسیم، از گروه 2 جدول ظرفیت 2 دارن
بور، الومینیوم، از گروه 13 جدول ظرفیت 3 دارن
کربن، سیلیسیم از گروه 14 ظرفیت 4 دارن
نیتروژن، فسفر از گروه 15 جدول ظرفیت 5 دارن
اکسیژن، گوگرد از گروه 16 جدول ظرفیت 6 دارن
فلور، کلر، برم، ید از گروه 17 جدول ظرفیت 7 دارن
اتم عناصر گروه 2 تا 10 معمولا ظرفیت 2 و گاهی هم 1 دارن■


ظرفیت فسفر 5 ه و کلر 7...  هشتایی شدن PCl3 رو پیشبینی میکنه. 1 اتم فسفر با هر کدوم از سه اتم کلر 1 الکترون ب اشتراک بزاره تا هر چهار تاشون هشتایی بشن. دونستن ظرفیت اتم ها ب پیشگوییه شدنی بودن واکنششون و فرمول ترکیباتشون کمک میکنه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اونجا ک کتاب داره میگه ثابت تعادل ب غلظت CaO و CaCO3 وابسته نیست، این گزاره رو از برابر بودن ظرایب استوکیومتریشون گرفته چون از صورت و مخرج کسر حذف میشن.


درست نگفتم. 

با جابجایی یا پیشرفت تعادل، شمار مول های کلسیم اکسید و کلسیم کربنات تغییر میکنه ولی علظتشون ثابته. این دلیل حذف شدنشونه. اصلا هیچوقت موادی ک ظرایب استوکیومتری یکسانی دارن از عبارت ثابت تعادل واکنش حذف نمیشن

غلظت، نسبت شمار مول n, ب حجم l ه ک میشه  n/l. از طرفی n/l با توجه ب اینکه n, شمار مول ها، نسبت جرم m نمونه ب جرم مولیه M نمونه س، ب صورت p/M نوشته میشه ک در اون p چگالیه. 
n/l=p/M
برای ی جامد یا مایع خالص p/M ناوابسته ب دما، فشار و حجم ظرفه. پس غلظت جامد و مایع خالص در طول واکنش ثابته. توی تعادلی ک جامد و مایع خالص داره، مواد جامد و مایع خالص ن توی عبارت ثابت تعادل ک در مقدار ثابت تعادل محاسبه شده گنجیده میشن.

منبع: من و متن کتاب درسی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

دوستان کسی میتونه تعداد ایزومر های c6h10 رو بگه بهم؟اگه امکان داره رسمشم بکنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

انگار 6 تان. ابیه شاخه های فرعی متیل رو نشون میدن. خیلی وقته نخوندمشون ولی فک نکنم ایزومری جا مونده باشه..

7 تان... یکی رو ننوشتم.

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

فک کنم کم گفتین
بازم دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> فک کنم کم گفتین
> بازم دستتون درد نکنه


بیشتر از 7 ینی؟

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

اره

----------


## mohammd222

> دوستان کسی میتونه تعداد ایزومر های c6h10 رو بگه بهم؟اگه امکان داره رسمشم بکنه


https://www.chemspider.com/Search.aspx?q=C6H10
امیدوارم اشتباه نکرده باشم و به دردتون بخوره

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اره


اره. راست میگی. ی مشت سیکلو هم میشه کشید.

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

دوست عزیز دستت درد نکنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

@hamed70t راست میگه. ساختار پرمنگات و منگات خارج از کتاب نیست. ترکیب الف در صورت سوال 1 و همینطور الف در روش پیشنهادی سوال 2 ب دونستن  ساختار پرمنگنات منجر میشه.

----------


## Django

سلام. دوستان استفاده از روش خود کتاب درسی رو در حل مسائل استوکیومتری پیشنهاد می کنید؟ یا از همون کسرهای استوکیومتری استفاده کنیم؟ باتوجه به اینکه دیدم کتاب آی کیو چندتا مساله رو از همون روش کتاب حل کرده فقط. احتمالا بقیش هم همین طور بود ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام. دوستان استفاده از روش خود کتاب درسی رو در حل مسائل استوکیومتری پیشنهاد می کنید؟ یا از همون کسرهای استوکیومتری استفاده کنیم؟ باتوجه به اینکه دیدم کتاب آی کیو چندتا مساله رو از همون روش کتاب حل کرده فقط. احتمالا بقیش هم همین طور بود ...


کسر های استوکیومتری فرم نوشتاری-محاسباتی استوکیومتری واکنشن. نوشتنشون بی سودو بی ضرر نیست. وقت گیرن ولی احتمال اشتباه رو کم میکنن. اگه میتونی بدون اینکه ازشون استفاده کنی، مسله رو حل کنی تو مسیر درستی هستی.

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام. دوستان استفاده از روش خود کتاب درسی رو در حل مسائل استوکیومتری پیشنهاد می کنید؟ یا از همون کسرهای استوکیومتری استفاده کنیم؟ باتوجه به اینکه دیدم کتاب آی کیو چندتا مساله رو از همون روش کتاب حل کرده فقط. احتمالا بقیش هم همین طور بود ...


سلام
وقت گیره اما با هر کدوم که راحتی برو جلو...
1-گاهی اوقات ذهن بین دو راهی استفاده از راه حل ها گیر می کنه مخصوصا سر کنکور و آزمون ها که وقت محدوده پس یک روش که بهتره برات را فقط استفاده کن
2-کسر های استوکیومتری به نظر من بهتره چون دیگه لازم نیست همه را روی کاغذ آورد و محاسبات ذهنی را با روش طرفین وسطین آسونتره هرچند که هر دو به یک جواب ختم می شوند...

----------


## A.H.D

اینم یک نکته دیگه از جدول تناوبی که قبلا گفته بودیم...
کتاب میگه الکترو نگاتیوی از بالا به پایین به طور کلی کم می شود پس طبق خود شکل 9شیمی2 نظام قدیم و این جمله اگر گفتند همواره از بالا به پایین کم می شود غلط است...
همینو خدا شاهده چند بار کاظم تو آزموناش داده بود :Yahoo (110): 
خب مثال نقض هم گروه سیزده 
منبع خود کتاب

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط andrea1990


سلام. دوستان استفاده از روش خود کتاب درسی رو در حل مسائل استوکیومتری پیشنهاد می کنید؟ یا از همون کسرهای استوکیومتری استفاده کنیم؟ باتوجه به اینکه دیدم کتاب آی کیو چندتا مساله رو از همون روش کتاب حل کرده فقط. احتمالا بقیش هم همین طور بود ...


اصلا جوابگو نیست حتی اگر خیلی هم سریه باشی نوشتنش وقتتو میگیره 
اما اگه سریع باشی بلد هم باشی حل سوالو کسری بهتره خب ...._

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خب مثال نقض هم گروه سیزده


ایا گروه 18 هم ی مثال دیگه ی نقض کننده س؟
اگه نه، ایا قطبشی ک پیوند o-h هیدروژن اسیدیه متانوییک اسید داره همون اندازه ایه ک هیدروژن اسیدیه اتانوییک اسید داره؟ اگه اره، پس چرا اتانوییک اسید، ضعیفتر از متانویک اسیده؟
ایا قطبش پیوند n-h در امونیاک و متیل امین برابره؟ اگه اره، پس چرا ثابت یونش متیل امین بیشتر از امونیاکه؟

چطور قطبش ها همونن در حالی ک ثابت یونش تری کلرو اتانوییک اسید بیش از ده هزار برابر اتانوییک اسیده؟

----------


## hamed70t

عزیزی لطف میکنه ساختار لوویس bef4^2- رو کامل توضیح بده ؟ برانگیخته شدن برلیم رو میدونم تو bef2

----------


## hamed70t

مگه برلیم فلورید پیوند یونی نیست ؟ پس چطوری میشه داتیو بده ؟

----------


## mahyaooo

نه برلیم به دلیل شعاع کوچیکی که داره پیوند یونی تشکیل نمی ده

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


عزیزی لطف میکنه ساختار لوویس bef4^2- رو کامل توضیح بده ؟ برانگیخته شدن برلیم رو میدونم تو bef2



_



توضیح دادنش اینه که بریلیم خودش ۲ تا * الکترون داره در لایه ظرفیت برای اینکه به ارایش پایدار ۸ تایی در  bef4 برسه باید دو تا الکترون بگیره که همون بار های منفی هستن سپس میتونه با ۴ تا فلور پیوند برقرار کنه ...*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


مگه برلیم فلورید پیوند یونی نیست ؟ پس چطوری میشه داتیو بده ؟


کی گفته پیوند یونی هستش؟!
درسته در بحث الکترونگاتیوی فاصلشون به یونی میخوره اما در مبتکران ذکر کردن که بریلیم پیوند یونی برقرار نمیکنه 
و bef2 
Bef4^-2 هر دو کوالانسی هستن_

----------


## hamed70t

> _
> 
> کی گفته پیوند یونی هستش؟!
> درسته در بحث الکترونگاتیوی فاصلشون به یونی میخوره اما در مبتکران ذکر کردن که بریلیم پیوند یونی برقرار نمیکنه 
> و bef2 
> Bef4^-2 هر دو کوالانسی هستن_


آره درسته یونی نیست حواسم به این نکته نبود ؛ ولی با گفته ی مبتکران bef2 برام قابل درک بود ولی bef4^2- رو مشکل دارم تو تحلیلش

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


آره درسته یونی نیست حواسم به این نکته نبود ؛ ولی با گفته ی مبتکران bef2 برام قابل درک بود ولی bef4^2- رو مشکل دارم تو تحلیلش


حتی با رسم من بازم مشکل دارین؟!
کجاشو نمیفهمی تا برات بگم؟_

----------


## hamed70t

مبتکران میگه به عنصر الکترونگاتیو تر یه الکترون میدیم ، خوب اینطوری فلور به آرایش هشتایی پایدار میرسه دیگه ، چطوری میخواد با بریلیم داتیو بده ، مگه شرط پیوند داتیو وجود جفت الکترون پیوندی و اوربیتال خالی نبود ؟ اینجا نه فلور اوربیتال خالی داره نه برلیم جفت الکترون

----------


## hamed70t

> _
> 
> حتی با رسم من بازم مشکل دارین؟!
> کجاشو نمیفهمی تا برات بگم؟_


رسم رو خود مبتکرانم کشیده ، پیوند دوتا f- و bef2 رو متوجه نمیشم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اینجا نه فلور اوربیتال خالی داره نه برلیم جفت الکترون


برعکسش کن. فلئور جفت الکترون ناپیوندی داره و بریلیم اوربیتال خالی. نتیجه این جفت ناپیوندی فلئور و اربیتال خالی بریلیم میشه پیوند داتیو.

----------


## Ali jk

> عزیزی لطف میکنه ساختار لوویس bef4^2- رو کامل توضیح بده ؟ برانگیخته شدن برلیم رو میدونم تو bef2


Be گروه ٢ و رديفه دوه
پس ميشه 1s^2-2s^2..
يكي از الكترونهاي گروه 2s و يكي از الكترونهاي گروه 1s ش برانگيخته ميشه روي زيرلايه p ك خاليه و ٤ تا واسه پيوند جا باز ميشه
واسه BeF2 هم فقط اكترون 2s برانگيخته ميشه

----------


## hamed70t

> Be گروه ٢ و رديفه دوه
> پس ميشه 1s^2-2s^2..
> يكي از الكترونهاي گروه 2s و يكي از الكترونهاي گروه 1s ش برانگيخته ميشه روي زيرلايه p ك خاليه و ٤ تا واسه پيوند جا باز ميشه
> واسه BeF2 هم فقط اكترون 2s برانگيخته ميشه


مرسی عزیز ؛ خوب تو این شکلی که کشیدی اوربیتال خالی برای پیوند داتیو کدومشه ؟

----------


## Ali jk

> مرسی عزیز ؛ خوب تو این شکلی که کشیدی اوربیتال خالی برای پیوند داتیو کدومشه ؟


ما تو شيمي پيوند داتيو نداريم
چون داتيو پيونديه ك تو هر ٤ پيوند تو هر لحظه جابجا ميشه و انرژي پيوندها يكي ميشه و داتيوي وجود نداره
البته يادم رفته دوران دبيرستان چطور ميكشيديم
اينم روش حل شيمي عمومي مورتيمر ك ترم يك خونديم و با دبيرستان فرق داره
حتي كتاب درسي دبيرستان غلط نوشته باشه هم بايد درست درنظر بگيرين

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شکلی که کشیدی اوربیتال خالی برای پیوند داتیو کدومشه ؟


تو واکنش های شیمایی الکترون های ی لایه مثلا n=1 نمیتونن توی n=2 یا هر لایه بالاتری برانگیخته بشن. گاف انرژی بین اوربیتال های ک توی لایه های مختلفی هستن زیاده. الکترون های 1s بریلیم توی واکنش های شرکت ندارن. تنها الکترون های ظرفیتی توی واکنش شرکتت دارن. ارایش الکترونی اتم بریلیم 1s2/2s2,2p0ه. این ارایش اتمی تنها وقتی معتبره ک اتم تحت تاثیر هسته اتم دیگه ای نباشه. در حظور هسته دیگه ای... اوربیتال های اتمی هیبرید میشن و اوربیتال های ملکولی میسازن ک جای بحثش نیست. ولی میشه اینجوری فک کرد ارایش اتمی بریلیم ابتدا ب صورت 1s2/2s1,2px1|2py0|2pz0 گسترش پیدا میکنه و دو اوربیتال جفت نشده و دو اربیتال خالی ایجاد میشه. دو اوربیتال جفت نشده در تشکیل دو پیوند کولانسی ساده شرکت میکنن و دو اوربیتال خالی 2pz و 2py هم با پیوند های داتیو ک فلئورها ک تامین کننده هر دو الکترون پیوندی هستن پر میشن و لایه ظرفیت برلیم پر میشه.


درسته پیوند های داتیو و کولانسی قابل تشخیص نیستن و داتیو نامیدن پیوند روشی برای توضیح چگونگی پیوندهاس... ولی این درست نیست ک بگیم پیوند داتیو نداریم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

چطور اصل طرد پائولی سال 1925 و یک سال قبل از ارائه مدل وانتومی اتم بیان شده؟ مگه میشه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

کتاب درسی میگه گروه های 13 تا 18 رو میگیم عناصر دسنه p چون زیرلایه p در اونا در حال پر شدنه. سوال اینکه هلیم چی میشه؟ ویکی میگی هلیم s-block ه ک منطقی و درست ب نظرم.

کمی جلو تر کتاب درسی توی ی نمودار از گروه گازهای، هلیم رو جدا از بقیه گروه 18 کشیده. این ینی هلیم رو از گروه 18 میدونه و چون عنصر دسته p نیست جدا کشیدتش؟

خلاصه..... با هلیم چکار کنم؟

----------


## sina_u

> کتاب درسی میگه گروه های 13 تا 18 رو میگیم عناصر دسنه p چون زیرلایه p در اونا در حال پر شدنه. سوال اینکه هلیم چی میشه؟ ویکی میگی هلیم s-block ه ک منطقی و درست ب نظرم.
> 
> کمی جلو تر کتاب درسی توی ی نمودار از گروه گازهای، هلیم رو جدا از بقیه گروه 18 کشیده. این ینی هلیم رو از گروه 18 میدونه و چون عنصر دسته p نیست جدا کشیدتش؟
> 
> خلاصه..... با هلیم چکار کنم؟


 هلیم جزء دسته s هست ولی جزء گروه 18 هست.
بهتر اینجور بگی گروه های 13 تا 18 رو میگیم عناصر دسنه p بجز هلیم.
مثل هیدروژن با اینکه جزء دسته s هست ولی جزء گروه 1 نیست البته هلیم چون خواصش شبیه گروه 18 هست جزء گروه 18 هست و جزء گروه 2 نیست.
زندگی سخت شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Phenotype_2

درود.

از هر کتاب شیمی چنتا سوال میاد و چنتاش مسله-محاسباته؟

----------


## sina_u

> درود.
> 
> از هر کتاب شیمی چنتا سوال میاد و چنتاش مسله-محاسباته؟


کنکور 98 سوالاتشو ببین.
بودجه بندی هم نسبتا بدردت میخوره.
https://www.heyvagroup.com/shownews/...%8C%D8%AF.html

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Phenotype_2


کتاب درسی میگه گروه های 13 تا 18 رو میگیم عناصر دسنه p چون زیرلایه p در اونا در حال پر شدنه. سوال اینکه هلیم چی میشه؟ ویکی میگی هلیم s-block ه ک منطقی و درست ب نظرم.

کمی جلو تر کتاب درسی توی ی نمودار از گروه گازهای، هلیم رو جدا از بقیه گروه 18 کشیده. این ینی هلیم رو از گروه 18 میدونه و چون عنصر دسته p نیست جدا کشیدتش؟

خلاصه..... با هلیم چکار کنم؟


باسلام 
تاجایی که من میدونم 
هلیم وهیدروژن در جدول تناوبی کمی اذیت کنندن 
بله درست میگین بهتره بگیم 

هلیم: 
خواص اون مثل گروه ۱۸ اما ارایش الکترونی اون مثل گروه ۱۸ نیست پس یه استثنا هستش 

هیدروژن :
ارایش الکترونی اون مثل گروه ۱ هستش اما خواص اون به گروه قلیایی شبیه نیست پس اگر در گروه ۱ هستش بخاطر ارایش الکترونیه_

----------


## Phenotype_2

> _
> 
> باسلام 
> تاجایی که من میدونم 
> هلیم وهیدروژن در جدول تناوبی کمی اذیت کنندن 
> بله درست میگین بهتره بگیم 
> 
> هلیم: 
> خواص اون مثل گروه ۱۸ اما ارایش الکترونی اون مثل گروه ۱۸ نیست پس یه استثنا هستش 
> ...


 تشابه خواص عناصر همگروه توی جدول تناوبی ی اصله... اصل ب این معنی ک هیچ جای جدول نقض نشده . انحراف در ارایش الکترونی عناصر همگروه توی عناصر واسطه هم دیده میشه ولی اصل تشابه خواص عناصر همگروه نقض نشده. بخاطر همین اصل هیدروژن گروه یک نیست با وجود اینکه ارایش الکترونیش شباهت داره ب گروه یک ولی هیلیم گروه هیجده هست با وجود اینکه ارایش الکترونیش شباهت نداره ب گروه هجده.

من نپرسیدم هیدروژن و هلیم تو کدوم گروهن. از دسته پرسیدم. پرسیدم هلیم عنصر دسته p  هست یا نیست. ی چیز دیگه ک پرسیدم اینکه چرا کتاب درسی هلیم رو توی نمودار ستونی عناصر گروه 18 جدا از بقیه کشیده؟
اگه تیتر "عناصر گروه سیزده تا هیجده" رو از کناب درسی نگاه کنی میبینی ک گفته اینا عناصر درسته p هستن و همونجا از هلیم هم حرف زده. در حالی ک با توجه  ب تعریفی ک از دسته p بودن کرده کتاب نظر نمیرسه هلیم از دسته p باشه. البته توی ی نمودار ستونی از عناصر گروه 18، هلیم رو جدا از بقیه کشیده. در واقه کتاب درسی تکلیف رو با هلیم ب روشنی بیان نکرده.

زیاد مهم نیست. معمولن میشه فهمید منظور طراح چیه. سوالا هم ک ی پاسخ درست بیشتر ندارن.

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Phenotype_2


تشابه خواص عناصر همگروه توی جدول تناوبی ی اصله... اصل ب این معنی ک هیچ جای جدول نقض نشده . انحراف در ارایش الکترونی عناصر همگروه توی عناصر واسطه هم دیده میشه ولی اصل تشابه خواص عناصر همگروه نقض نشده. بخاطر همین اصل هیدروژن گروه یک نیست با وجود اینکه ارایش الکترونیش شباهت داره ب گروه یک ولی هیلیم گروه هیجده هست با وجود اینکه ارایش الکترونیش شباهت نداره ب گروه هجده.

من نپرسیدم هیدروژن و هلیم تو کدوم گروهن. از دسته پرسیدم. پرسیدم هلیم عنصر دسته p  هست یا نیست. ی چیز دیگه ک پرسیدم اینکه چرا کتاب درسی هلیم رو توی نمودار ستونی عناصر گروه 18 جدا از بقیه کشیده؟
اگه تیتر "عناصر گروه سیزده تا هیجده" رو از کناب درسی نگاه کنی میبینی ک گفته اینا عناصر درسته p هستن و همونجا از هلیم هم حرف زده. در حالی ک با توجه  ب تعریفی ک از دسته p بودن کرده کتاب نظر نمیرسه هلیم از دسته p باشه. البته توی ی نمودار ستونی از عناصر گروه 18، هلیم رو جدا از بقیه کشیده. در واقه کتاب درسی تکلیف رو با هلیم ب روشنی بیان نکرده.

زیاد مهم نیست. معمولن میشه فهمید منظور طراح چیه. سوالا هم ک ی پاسخ درست بیشتر ندارن.



خب معلومه میخاد چی بگه گفته درسته جز دسته p کشیده شده اما ارایش الکترونیش فرق داره اما خصوصیات رو شبیهن ....
اما سوال اینجاست چون هلیم رو جز دسته p و گروه ۱۸ کشیده اگر سوال بیاد که هلیم جز دسته p هستش ما باید درست بگریم چون خود کتاب درسی اینطور خواسته
اول صحبتتون هم جمله های منو تایید کردین 
بازم مشکلی هست؟_

----------


## Phenotype_2

> _
> 
> 
> خب معلومه میخاد چی بگه گفته درسته جز دسته p کشیده شده اما ارایش الکترونیش فرق داره اما خصوصیات رو شبیهن ....
> اما سوال اینجاست چون هلیم رو جز دسته p و گروه ۱۸ کشیده اگر سوال بیاد که هلیم جز دسته p هستش ما باید درست بگریم چون خود کتاب درسی اینطور خواسته
> اول صحبتتون هم جمله های منو تایید کردین 
> بازم مشکلی هست؟_


هلیم رو جز دسته p نکشیده... اصن دسته پی ای کشیده نشده. عناصر دسته p رو تعریف کرده و گفته عناصری ک در اتم اونا زیرلایه پی در حال پر شدنه. ی جا هم ک هلیم رو جدا گروه 18 کشیده. هر دوی اینا با از دسته پی بودن هلیم ناسازگاره. ولی جایی ک از عناصر پی حرف زده از هلیم حرف زده ک ناسازگاره. 

من ک پزیرفتم هلیم از دسته s و گروه 18 ه. هیدروژن هم از گروه اول نیست. اینجوری همه چیز سازگاره بجز ی ابهام کوچیک ک چرا هلیم رو تو عناصر دسته پی بحث کرده و اونجا تاکید نکرده ک هلیم از دسته پی نیست.

بزگریم...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> _
> 
> 
> خب معلومه میخاد چی بگه گفته درسته جز دسته p کشیده شده اما ارایش الکترونیش فرق داره اما خصوصیات رو شبیهن ....
> اما سوال اینجاست چون هلیم رو جز دسته p و گروه ۱۸ کشیده اگر سوال بیاد که هلیم جز دسته p هستش ما باید درست بگریم چون خود کتاب درسی اینطور خواسته
> اول صحبتتون هم جمله های منو تایید کردین 
> بازم مشکلی هست؟_


هلیم رو جز دسته p نکشیده... اصن دسته پی ای کشیده نشده. عناصر دسته p رو تعریف کرده و گفته عناصری ک در اتم اونا زیرلایه پی در حال پر شدنه. ی جا هم ک هلیم رو جدا گروه 18 کشیده. هر دوی اینا با از دسته پی بودن هلیم ناسازگاره. ولی جایی ک از عناصر پی حرف زده از هلیم حرف زده ک ناسازگاره. 

من ک پزیرفتم هلیم از دسته s و گروه 18 ه. هیدروژن هم از گروه اول نیست. اینجوری همه چیز سازگاره بجز ی ابهام کوچیک ک چرا هلیم رو تو عناصر دسته پی بحث کرده و اونجا تاکید نکرده ک هلیم از دسته پی نیست.

بزگریم...

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Phenotype_2


هلیم رو جز دسته p نکشیده... اصن دسته پی ای کشیده نشده. عناصر دسته p رو تعریف کرده و گفته عناصری ک در اتم اونا زیرلایه پی در حال پر شدنه. ی جا هم ک هلیم رو جدا گروه 18 کشیده. هر دوی اینا با از دسته پی بودن هلیم ناسازگاره. ولی جایی ک از عناصر پی حرف زده از هلیم حرف زده ک ناسازگاره. 

من ک پزیرفتم هلیم از دسته s و گروه 18 ه. هیدروژن هم از گروه اول نیست. اینجوری همه چیز سازگاره بجز ی ابهام کوچیک ک چرا هلیم رو تو عناصر دسته پی بحث کرده و اونجا تاکید نکرده ک هلیم از دسته پی نیست.

بزگریم...


اخه فردا اگه بگن هلیم از دسته s هستش صحیح غلطش چی میشه تو کتاب جز pهاست و در اصل جز s هاست ،صحیح یا غلط ؟! 
حتمن کتاب فکر کرده دانش اموز فمیده ک فقط بخاطر شباهت خواش جز دسته p در نَظر گرفته شده اونم گروه ۱۸ وگرنه از لحاظ ارایش الکترونی فرق داره
اما فکر کنم برای هیدروژن خود کتاب هم گفته ک خواصش یکی نیست اما بخاطر ارایشش اونجا گذاشتن_

----------


## mehrab98

> _
> 
> اخه فردا اگه بگن هلیم از دسته s هستش صحیح غلطش چی میشه تو کتاب جز pهاست و در اصل جز s هاست ،صحیح یا غلط ؟! 
> حتمن کتاب فکر کرده دانش اموز فمیده ک فقط بخاطر شباهت خواش جز دسته p در نَظر گرفته شده اونم گروه ۱۸ وگرنه از لحاظ ارایش الکترونی فرق داره
> اما فکر کنم برای هیدروژن خود کتاب هم گفته ک خواصش یکی نیست اما بخاطر ارایشش اونجا گذاشتن_


این دسته بندیا بر مبنای ارایش الکترونی انجام میشه و مبنای علمیش کاملا همینه ک خودتونم مطلعید ، پس اینکه چون کتاب درسی اومده ت  دسته p راجع بهش بحث کرده نمیشه نتیجه گرفت هلیم عنصر دسته p هست ! طبق تعریف فطعا هلیم عنصر دسته s ه و هیچ شک و شبهه تو این قضیه وجود نداره و قطعا طراح کنکورم حواسش هست به این موضوع.

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


این دسته بندیا بر مبنای ارایش الکترونی انجام میشه و مبنای علمیش کاملا همینه ک خودتونم مطلعید ، پس اینکه چون کتاب درسی اومده ت  دسته p راجع بهش بحث کرده نمیشه نتیجه گرفت هلیم عنصر دسته p هست ! طبق تعریف فطعا هلیم عنصر دسته s ه و هیچ شک و شبهه تو این قضیه وجود نداره و قطعا طراح کنکورم حواسش هست به این موضوع.



ممنونم از ابهام زداییتون 
گیانکم *_*_

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دسته بندیا بر مبنای ارایش الکترونی انجام میشه


نع... تشابه ارایش الکترونی اتم عناصر از اصول جدول نیست. ولی از اونجایی ک خواص شیمایی عناصر بسیار ب ارایش الکترونی اتم اون عناصر وابسته س، تو بسیاری از گروه ها تشابه ارایش الکترونی دیده میشه. ملاک هم گروه(هم خانواده) بودن عنصرها، تنها تشابه رفتار فیزیکی و شیمایی عناصر. عناصر هم رفتار همگروهن حتی اگه ارایش الکترونی متفاوت باشه. برای همینه ک هیدروژن از گروه 1 نیست ولی هلیم از گروه 18ه. اگه ارایش الکترونی در تناقض با تشابه خواص باشه نمیتونه باعث بشه اون عنصر در گروهی با خواص مشابه قرار نگیره و اگه هم ارایش الکترونی یکسان باشه در حالی ک خواص متفاوت باشه باز اون عنصر در گروهی با خواص متفاوت قرار نمیگیره.




> حتمن کتاب فکر کرده دانش اموز فمیده ک فقط بخاطر شباهت خواش جز دسته p در نَظر گرفته شده اونم گروه ۱۸ وگرنه از لحاظ ارایش الکترونی فرق داره


ب نظرم تعاریف رو پسوپیش میکنی شما. شباهت خواص مربوط ب گروه بندیه ن دسته بندی. شکی نیست ک هلیم از گروه 18 ه. بحث کوچیک ما(من)در باره دسته پی یا اس بودنش بود. همه چیز با دسته اس بودن هلیم سازگاره جز اینگه تو عناصر دسته پی بحث شده بدون اشاره ب اینکه از دستع پی نیست.

----------


## Htp11

اسمیم هشت هم داره

----------


## Htp11

دوستان کسی میتونه این گونه رو نام گذاری کنه؟                                                       CuMnO4

----------


## Htp11

up

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دوستان کسی میتونه این گونه رو نام گذاری کنه؟                                                       CuMnO4


مس (i) پرمنگنات

----------


## Htp11

> مس (i) پرمنگنات


چرا مس2منگنات نباشه؟

----------


## Htp11

> چرا مس2منگنات نباشه؟


منظورم مس(ii) منگنات ه

----------


## Htp11

> مس (i) پرمنگنات


چرا مس(ii)منگنات نباشه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> چرا مس(ii)منگنات نباشه؟


نمیدونم. سوال سمی پرسیدی. شیمی من قد نمیده واسش. شایدم از اون ترکیباتی باشه ک استوکیومتری ثابتی نداره!  یادت نره جوابی پیدا کردی واسش ب اشتراک بزاری.

----------


## Htp11

> نمیدونم. سوال سمی پرسیدی. شیمی من قد نمیده واسش. شایدم از اون ترکیباتی باشه ک استوکیومتری ثابتی نداره!  یادت نره جوابی پیدا کردی واسش ب اشتراک بزاری.


جوابی نداره
احتمال داره تو کنکورای آینده یه چنین چیزی بیاد و بگه مثلا دارای بیش از یک اسم است و اینا

----------


## NimaHdp

> چرا مس(ii)منگنات نباشه؟


بعضی ترکیبات هستن که دو اسم دارن و بسته به بار یون های سازندشون معلوم میشه اسم اصلیشون چیه
چون بار ذکر نشده هردو مورد درسته. از همین نکته چندین بار تست های سختی مطرح شده
یه مثال دیگه هم بزنم. مثلا شما می‌تونید بگید اسم CuO2 چیه؟
ده ها مورد میشه مثال زد که این حالتو دارن @Phenotype_2

----------


## Htp11

من که دوس دارم مس(i)سوپراکسید باشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Htp11

بچه ها این فایل عدد اکسایش های مختلف عناصره
بدردتون میخوره
http://up.iranblog.com/uploads/List-...e-Elements.pdf

----------


## NimaHdp

> من که دوس دارم مس(i)سوپراکسید باشه


خب چرا مس (ii) پراکسید نباشه اونوقت؟؟
کنکور که به میل من و شما نیست دوست عزیز
صرفا گفتم که بدونید نکتشو

----------


## Htp11

> خب چرا مس (ii) پراکسید نباشه اونوقت؟؟
> کنکور که به میل من و شما نیست دوست عزیز
> صرفا گفتم که بدونید نکتشو


عزیز من نکتشو میدونستم خودم. پرسیدم که شاید جدیدا آیوپاک قاعده جدیدتری وضع کرده باشه که یکی از بچه ها بدونه و به منم بگه

----------


## Htp11

راستی یه چیزی میخواستم بگم هی یادم میرفت
یه بار از گیلنا زنگ زدن و زوری چنتا دی وی دی هدیه فرستادن
شیمی ش رو که ربیعیانه گذاشتم ببینم
بعدش جدول رو داشت یاد میداد
بعد دسته p رو میگفت دسته نافلزا!!!!!!
10بار از اول پخشش کردم ببینم اشتباه نشنیده باشم دیدم نه درست شنیدم
وات د فاز؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> راستی یه چیزی میخواستم بگم هی یادم میرفت
> یه بار از گیلنا زنگ زدن و زوری چنتا دی وی دی هدیه فرستادن
> شیمی ش رو که ربیعیانه گذاشتم ببینم
> بعدش جدول رو داشت یاد میداد
> بعد دسته p رو میگفت دسته نافلزا!!!!!!
> 10بار از اول پخشش کردم ببینم اشتباه نشنیده باشم دیدم نه درست شنیدم
> وات د فاز؟


*اون بدبخت بر این اساس که اغلب نافلزات تو دسته p هستن به دسته p میگفت دسته نافلزات
اگرچه من که قبول ندارم فیلم هیچ دبیر شیمی ای رو
از هیچکدوم هم نتیجه نگرفتم** 

@Phenotype_2 واسه همه دلسوزیات مرسی*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> جوابی نداره
> احتمال داره تو کنکورای آینده یه چنین چیزی بیاد و بگه مثلا دارای بیش از یک اسم است و اینا


ن ن... اون دو اسم ک ی ترکیب نیستن. دو ترکیب متفاوتن و ن دو اسم برای ی ترکیب.

CuO2?
 مس(ii) پراکسید
مس (i) سوپر اکسید.
چ ترکیبات جالبی... دقت نکرده بودم. بازم هست؟ بگو اگه بازم میدونی.
من فک میکنم بیشتر ب اندازه یون هاشون برمیگرده. شبکه بلور به اندازه یونها بیشتز وابسته س تا ب بارشون. ولی مطمینم کاملا خارج از دانش شیمی ازمون سراسری هستن.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بچه ها این فایل عدد اکسایش های مختلف عناصره
> بدردتون میخوره
> http://up.iranblog.com/uploads/List-...e-Elements.pdf


من اینو ی جایی دیدم... از ویکیپدیا ندزدیدیش؟
ب نظرم تمرکز ب هر چیزی خارج از کتاب درسی سیانوره. واسه ی نگاه گزار بد نیست... ولی بیشتر از اون ن.

----------


## Htp11

> من اینو ی جایی دیدم... از ویکیپدیا ندزدیدیش؟
> ب نظرم تمرکز ب هر چیزی خارج از کتاب درسی سیانوره. واسه ی نگاه گزار بد نیست... ولی بیشتر از اون ن.


خخ ن از یه سایت دیگه
چرا بدرد نخوره
برو سوال اول شیمی خارج امسال رو ببین
مثلا طرف از کجا بدونه بیشترین عدد اکسایش منگنز7عه؟
البته با اربیتال کشیدن میشه فهمید
اما این ازون حفظیای خوبه
اما زیادم مهم نیس

----------


## Htp11

> ن ن... اون دو اسم ک ی ترکیب نیستن. دو ترکیب متفاوتن و ن دو اسم برای ی ترکیب.
> 
> CuO2?
>  مس(ii) پراکسید
> مس (i) سوپر اکسید.
> چ ترکیبات جالبی... دقت نکرده بودم. بازم هست؟ بگو اگه بازم میدونی.
> .


کافیه اسم یون های یک بنیان یکسان باشه ولی بارشون متفاوت باشه 
در ضمن آنیون و کاتیون وقتی با هم ساده میشن یکسان باشن مثلا4و2  با 2و1
اینطوری تئوری نمیشه تشخیص داد که ترکیبمون چیه
من فک میکنم بیشتر ب اندازه یون هاشون برمیگرده. شبکه بلور به اندازه یونها بیشتز وابسته س تا ب بارشون. ولی مطمینم کاملا خارج از دانش شیمی ازمون سراسری هستن

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خخ ن از یه سایت دیگه
> چرا بدرد نخوره
> برو سوال اول شیمی خارج امسال رو ببین
> مثلا طرف از کجا بدونه بیشترین عدد اکسایش منگنز7عه؟
> البته با اربیتال کشیدن میشه فهمید
> اما این ازون حفظیای خوبه
> اما زیادم مهم نیس


کتاب درسی رو دقیق بخونی پیداش میکنی. هیچی خارج از کتاب درسی نیست. اگه سوالی تو ازمون سراسری اومده باشه قطعا جوابش رو باید تو کتاب درسی جستجو کرد. 
چن برگ اخر فصل اول شیمی 2 الکترون های ظرفیتی رو تعریف میکنه و گفته برای عناصری دسته d, الکترون های ظرفیتی، ینی الکترون هایی ک تو واکنش های شیمیایی میتونن شرکت کنن، مجموع الکترون های زیر لایه های s و d ه. منگنز عنصر دسته d با عدد اتمی 25 ه... پس 7 الکترون ظرفیتی داره. درنتیجه بیشترین عدد اکسایششم +7... حالا این هیچ... راه های دیگه ای هم هست... کافیه ی بار عدد اکسایش پرمنگنات رو ک اسمش بارها تو کتاب درسی اومده رو حساب کرده باشی تا بدونی منگنز عدد اکسایش +7 هم داره
اگه تستی رو نتونی تنها با کتاب درسی بزنی، باید نتیجه بگیری کتاب درسی رو اونجوری ک شایسته س نخوندی.... ن اینکه نتیجه بگیری خارج از کتابه. 
 اوربیتال کشیدن دیگه چیه؟ ارایش الکترونی؟

انرژی خارج از کتاب درسی گزاشتن اشتباه. من اولش ک شرو کردم ب خودندن شیمی مورتیمر میخوندم و فک میکردم کار درستیه. اخه قبلا خونده بودمش. بعدش متوجه شدم احمق ترین خودمم اگه ی برگ دیگه ازش بخونم. دو سه ماه اول خیلی احمقانه عمل کردم. وقت زیادی رو واسه چیزایی ک ارزش نداشتن از دست دادم. هنوزم زیاد وقت هدر میدما... ولی خب تمرکزم رو کتاب درسیه و رازیم. در هد ی نگاه گزرا بد نیست... ولی بیشتر وقت گزاشتن رو خارج از کتاب دزسی یا خارح از ی مجموعه تست متناسب با ازمون هدر دادن وقت و انرزژیه.

ممنون از @afshin_moghtada

----------


## Htp11

> کتاب درسی رو دقیق بخونی پیداش میکنی. هیچی خارج از کتاب درسی نیست. اگه سوالی تو ازمون سراسری اومده باشه قطعا جوابش رو باید تو کتاب درسی جستجو کرد. 
> چن برگ اخر فصل اول شیمی 2 الکترون های ظرفیتی رو تعریف میکنه و گفته برای عناصری دسته d, الکترون های ظرفیتی، ینی الکترون هایی ک تو واکنش های شیمیایی میتونن شرکت کنن، مجموع الکترون های زیر لایه های s و d ه. منگنز عنصر دسته d با عدد اتمی 25 ه... پس 7 الکترون ظرفیتی داره. درنتیجه بیشترین عدد اکسایششم +7... حالا این هیچ... راه های دیگه ای هم هست... کافیه ی بار عدد اکسایش پرمنگنات رو ک اسمش بارها تو کتاب درسی اومده رو حساب کرده باشی تا بدونی منگنز عدد اکسایش +7 هم داره
> اگه تستی رو نتونی تنها با کتاب درسی بزنی، باید نتیجه بگیری کتاب درسی رو اونجوری ک شایسته س نخوندی.... ن اینکه نتیجه بگیری خارج از کتابه. 
>  اوربیتال کشیدن دیگه چیه؟ ارایش الکترونی؟
> 
> انرژی خارج از کتاب درسی گزاشتن اشتباه. من اولش ک شرو کردم ب خودندن شیمی مورتیمر میخوندم و فک میکردم کار درستیه. اخه قبلا خونده بودمش. بعدش متوجه شدم احمق ترین خودمم اگه ی برگ دیگه ازش بخونم. دو سه ماه اول خیلی احمقانه عمل کردم. وقت زیادی رو واسه چیزایی ک ارزش نداشتن از دست دادم. هنوزم زیاد وقت هدر میدما... ولی خب تمرکزم رو کتاب درسیه و رازیم. در هد ی نگاه گزرا بد نیست... ولی بیشتر وقت گزاشتن رو خارج از کتاب دزسی یا خارح از ی مجموعه تست متناسب با ازمون هدر دادن وقت و انرزژیه.
> 
> ممنون از @afshin_moghtada


درست میفرمایید

----------


## V_buqs

دوستان توی ساختار لوئیس از کجا باید بفهمیم کی باید ساختار خمیده باشه و کی باید افقی و عمودی رسم کنیم 
مطلب خاصی در مورد این پیدا نکردم میشه کمک کنید 
ممنون میشم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دوستان توی ساختار لوئیس از کجا باید بفهمیم کی باید ساختار خمیده باشه و کی باید افقی و عمودی رسم کنیم 
> مطلب خاصی در مورد این پیدا نکردم میشه کمک کنید 
> ممنون میشم


ساختار لویس ن ب ارایش فضایی اتم ها ک ب ارایش الکترونی گاز نجیب اتم ها و اینکه کدوم اتم ها ب کدوم اتم ها متصل هستن توجه داره. خطوط کوتاه نشون دهنده پیوند در ساختار لویس رو هر جور ک دوست داشتی میتونی دور اتمها ارایش بدی. 

ما ساختار لویس ملکول متان رو با زاویه های نزدیک ب قائم و مسطح میکشیم، در حالی ک در مدل فضا پر کن یا مدل میله و گلوله ی این ملکول میبینی ک ملکول متان ساختار چهار وجهی داره ک ی شکل فضایی و نا مسطحه.

----------


## V_buqs

> ساختار لویس ن ب ارایش فضایی اتم ها ک ب ارایش الکترونی گاز نجیب اتم ها و اینکه کدوم اتم ها ب کدوم اتم ها متصل هستن توجه داره. خطوط کوتاه نشدن دهنده پیوند در ساختار لویس رو هر جور ک دوست داشتی میتونی دور اتمها ارایش بدی. 
> 
> ما ساختار لویس ملکول متان رو با زاویه های نزدیک ب قائم و مسطح میکشیم، در حالی ک در مدل فضا پر کن یا مدل میله و گلوله ی این ملکول میبینی ک ملکول متان ساختار چهار وجهی داره ک ی شکل فضایی و نا مسطحه.


آها مرسی
آلوتروپ و ایزوتوپ یکیه؟  :Yahoo (4): 
من فرق بین شونو نمی‌فهمم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> آها مرسی
> آلوتروپ و ایزوتوپ یکیه؟ 
> من فرق بین شونو نمی‌فهمم


ن. یکی نیستن.
یک عنصر، همه ی اتم هاییه ک شمار پروتون هاشون برابره؛ عدد اتمی یکسان. مثلا هر اتمی ک یک پروتون داره اتمی از عنصر هیدروژنه... اتم هشت پروتونی اکسیژنه... اتم شیش پروتونی کربنه.
الوتروپهای ی عنصر، شکل های متفاوت اون عنصرن در طبیعت. مثلا عنصر اکسیژن در طبیعت ب دو صورت یکی گاز دی اکسیژن O2, در درون جو و دیگری اوزون, O3, در لایه های بالای جو وجود داره. یا اینکه گرافیت و الماس هر دو الوتروپ عنصر کربن هستن(فرمول شیمایی هر دو C ه ولی ساختارشون فرق میکنه. حتمن ی چیزایی در باره ساختارشون میدونی!) الوتروپ های ی عنصر در چگونگی اتصال اتم های اون عنصر تفاوت دارن. 

ایزوتوپ ب شمار نوترون ها توجه داره. ایزوتوپ های ی عنصر، اتم یک عنصرن با شمار پروتون یکسان ولی شمار نوترون های متفاوت. مثلا عنصر کربن سه ایزتوپ طبیعی داره. 12c, 13c و 14c ک ب ترتیب 6، 7 ، 8 نوترون دارن... و البته هر سه 6 پروتون دارن.

الوتورپ های ی عنصر در چگونی اتصال اتم ها متفاوتن و ایزوتوپ های اون عنصر در شمار نوترون های هسته.

----------


## Phenotype_2

کلسیم کربنات ی ترکیب شیماییه؟
ماده خالص یا عنصره یا ی ترکیب شیمیایی؟
کلسیم کربنات ماده خالصه؟
کتاب درسی میگه "هنگامی ک ی ماده خالص تغییر فاز میده، ماهیت شیمایی ان تغییر نمیکند"
تجزیه گرمایی کلسیم کربنات ب کلسیم اکسید و کربن دی اکسید ابهام نداره؟ 
چرا اینا کنار هم جور در نمیان؟

----------


## sina_u

> کلسیم کربنات ی ترکیب شیماییه؟
> ماده خالص یا عنصره یا ی ترکیب شیمیایی؟
> کلسیم کربنات ماده خالصه؟
> کتاب درسی میگه "هنگامی ک ی ماده خالص تغییر فاز میده، ماهیت شیمایی ان تغییر نمیکند"
> تجزیه گرمایی کلسیم کربنات ب کلسیم اکسید و کربن دی اکسید ابهام نداره؟ 
> چرا اینا کنار هم جور در نمیان؟


ببین.این تعریف بدردت می خوره.
https://www.thoughtco.com/examples-o...stances-608350

----------


## NormaL

> آها مرسی
> آلوتروپ و ایزوتوپ یکیه؟ 
> من فرق بین شونو نمی‌فهمم


درود.
ایزوتوپ ها اتم های «یک عنصر» هستن با اعداد جرمی متفاوت و عدد اتمی یکسان. آلوتروپ ها هم اتم های یک عنصر هستن، با «آرایش» متفاوت. مثل گرافیت و الماس...

----------


## bande khoda

دوستان آیا شبه فلز ها می تونن ترکیب یونی تشکیل بدن؟
اصلن شبه فلز میتونه تبدیل به یون شه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دوستان آیا شبه فلز ها می تونن ترکیب یونی تشکیل بدن؟
> اصلن شبه فلز میتونه تبدیل به یون شه؟


هر وقت اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی اتم های درگیر پیوند بیشتر از 1.65 بباشه، پیوند بیش از 50 درصد یونیه. بنا ب تعریف کتاب درسی هر وقت اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی اتم ها درگیر پیوند بیش از 1.7 باشه پیوند رو یونی و اتم های درگیر پیوند رو یونیده فرض میکنیم. با این تعریف در bf3 پیوند های b-f یونی و bf3 ی ترکیب یونیه.

----------


## bande khoda

> هر وقت اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی اتم های درگیر پیوند بیشتر از 1.65 بباشه، پیوند بیش از 50 درصد یونیه. بنا ب تعریف کتاب درسی هر وقت اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی اتم ها درگیر پیوند بیش از 1.7 باشه پیوند رو یونی و اتم های درگیر پیوند رو یونیده فرض میکنیم. با این تعریف در bf3 پیوند های b-f یونی و bf3 ی ترکیب یونیه.


قضیه اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی رو میدونم اما تو کتاب نظام جدید تو ویژگی شبه فلز ها گفته فقط تو پیوند اشتراکی(کووالانسی) شرکت میکنن و توی میکرو گاج توی دوتا سوال متناقض یه جا گفته فقط اشتراکی و جای دیگه از تبدیل شدن به یون در مورد شبه فلز ها حرف زده،الان ابهام به وجود اومده برام.. :Yahoo (106):

----------


## MZ.amirian79

سلام دوستان
من يك سوال داشتم اونم اينه كه يون متداول اهن و نيكل و مس چنده؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> قضیه اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی رو میدونم اما تو کتاب نظام جدید تو ویژگی شبه فلز ها گفته فقط تو پیوند اشتراکی(کووالانسی) شرکت میکنن و توی میکرو گاج توی دوتا سوال متناقض یه جا گفته فقط اشتراکی و جای دیگه از تبدیل شدن به یون در مورد شبه فلز ها حرف زده،الان ابهام به وجود اومده برام..


اونی ک کتاب درسی میگه رو اویزه گوش کن. ی نیم نگاه هم ب بقیه حرفا داشته باش. گفته "فقط"؟




> سلام دوستان
> من يك سوال داشتم اونم اينه كه يون متداول اهن و نيكل و مس چنده؟


اهن و نیکل حالت اکسایش 2 و 3و مس 1 و 2 داره. فک کنم کتاب درسی اهن iii و نیکل ii رو کمتر متداول میدونه. ی همچین چیزی(نظام قدیم).

----------


## Phenotype_2

> فایل پیوست 91025واکنش شماره ۲ که انجام ناپذیره!؟پس چجوری کتاب یازدهم صفحه۲۱ اینو نوشته؟!


انجام ناپذیر نیستن. غیر خودبخودین. توی ی سلول الکترولیتی و ب کمک جریان خارجی پیش میرن. 

اها اینا جامدن؟ نمیدونم. درست نوشتیش؟

----------


## mehrab98

> قضیه اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی رو میدونم اما تو کتاب نظام جدید تو ویژگی شبه فلز ها گفته فقط تو پیوند اشتراکی(کووالانسی) شرکت میکنن و توی میکرو گاج توی دوتا سوال متناقض یه جا گفته فقط اشتراکی و جای دیگه از تبدیل شدن به یون در مورد شبه فلز ها حرف زده،الان ابهام به وجود اومده برام..


BF3 قطعا یک نوع ترکیب مولکولیه که بین اتماش پیوند کووالانسی برقراره ما یه قضیه ای داریم به اسم چگالی بار 
سوا از شبه فلز بودنB  , B و Beبخاطر شعاع اتمی کمی ک دارن توانایی تحمل بار رو ندارن به زبان ساده. و هرچی ترکیب ازین دوتا مارمولک دیدی خصوصا BF3 و BeF2 از نوع مولکولی هستند.

----------


## mehrab98

> قضیه اختلاف الکترونگاتیوی رو میدونم اما تو کتاب نظام جدید تو ویژگی شبه فلز ها گفته فقط تو پیوند اشتراکی(کووالانسی) شرکت میکنن و توی میکرو گاج توی دوتا سوال متناقض یه جا گفته فقط اشتراکی و جای دیگه از تبدیل شدن به یون در مورد شبه فلز ها حرف زده،الان ابهام به وجود اومده برام..

----------


## Phenotype_2

اره. مثال درستی نزدم. Bf3 مثال درستی نبود. ولی بریلیم اصن شبه فلز تعریف نمیشه ک گفتیش.

----------


## mehrab98

> اره. مثال درستی نزدم. Bf3 مثال درستی نبود. ولی بریلیم اصن شبه فلز تعریف نمیشه ک گفتیش.


میدونم Be شبه فلز نیست :-))) من کلا درباره دو اتم بور و بریلیم صحبت کردم ک حالا بورشون شبه فلزه... 
اگ یه سرچ بکنی ترکیبات متداول از اتمای Siو As و Sbو... هم ک شبه فلزن کووالانسی هستن نه یونی. 
ممکنه بتونن یون تشکیل بدن اما قطعا یون پایداری نخواهد بود ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> میدونم Be شبه فلز نیست :-))) من کلا درباره دو اتم بور و بریلیم صحبت کردم ک حالا بورشون شبه فلزه... 
> اگ یه سرچ بکنی ترکیبات متداول از اتمای Siو As و Sbو... هم ک شبه فلزن کووالانسی هستن نه یونی. 
> ممکنه بتونن یون تشکیل بدن اما قطعا یون پایداری نخواهد بود ...


نمیتونی 4 تا مثال رو تعمیم بدی ب همه ی شبه فلز ها. شاید واقعا هیچ شبه فلزی نتونه یون پایدار تشکیل بده ولی این مثال ها رو نمیشه تعمیم داد. برعکس من فک میکنم شبه فلزها بتونن یون کمپلکس پایدار بسازن.

----------


## Phenotype_2



----------


## mehrab98

> نمیتونی 4 تا مثال رو تعمیم بدی ب همه ی شبه فلز ها. شاید واقعا هیچ شبه فلزی نتونه یون پایدار تشکیل بده ولی این مثال ها رو نمیشه تعمیم داد. برعکس من فک میکنم شبه فلزها بتونن یون کمپلکس پایدار بسازن.


داداش ما درباره حیطه کنکور حرف میزنیم نه در حد شیمی معدنی میسلر ! اگه قرار بر مثال باشه تمام مثالای کتاب درسی از ترکیبات شبه فلزات همگی از نوع مولکولی هستن نه یونی ! همین کافیه که قبول کنیم اگه تو دفترچه کنکور سوالی دراین باره اومد بی تردید بگیم که ترکیبات شبه فلز دار از نوع مولکولی هستن. 
اگه علمیشم میخوای میتونی از کتاب شیمی توصیفی عناصر تالیف منصورعابدینی که مولف کتاب درسی هم هست مطالعه کنی. 

حالا اینکه بتونن یون کمپلکس بسازن من نه دیدم نه خوندم اگه جایی پیدا کردی خوشحال میشم ک منم یاد بگیرم واقعا منم در جریان بزار.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> داداش ما درباره حیطه کنکور حرف میزنیم نه در حد شیمی معدنی میسلر ! اگه قرار بر مثال باشه تمام مثالای کتاب درسی از ترکیبات شبه فلزات همگی از نوع مولکولی هستن نه یونی ! همین کافیه که قبول کنیم اگه تو دفترچه کنکور سوالی دراین باره اومد بی تردید بگیم که ترکیبات شبه فلز دار از نوع مولکولی هستن. 
> اگه علمیشم میخوای میتونی از کتاب شیمی توصیفی عناصر تالیف منصورعابدینی که مولف کتاب درسی هم هست مطالعه کنی. 
> 
> حالا اینکه بتونن یون کمپلکس بسازن من نه دیدم نه خوندم اگه جایی پیدا کردی خوشحال میشم ک منم یاد بگیرم واقعا منم در جریان بزار.


 من میگم با مثال نمیشه نتیجه گیری کرد شما باز میگی همه ی مثال های کتاب درسی. تو خودت خارح از کتاب از چگالی بار میگی، اونوقت من بگم کمپلکس محاکمه میشم؟

بگزریم... منم علاقه ای ب خارج از کتاب گفتن ندارم.

----------

